#ubuntu-il 2010-12-27
<Ddorda> ‏מה קורה חבריה?
<Ddorda> ‏מי כאן?
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: בסוף לא שלחת את המכתב שאמרת
<Ddorda> ‏ברשימת תפוצה
<trew1000> נכון
<trew1000> אני ישלח עכשיו
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: סבבי בבי :)
<avi1333> צהריים טובים
<Interruptus> גם לך
<avi1333> תגידו אם יש לי כבר מחשב נייד רגיל יש טעם לקנות מיני מחשב נייד?אני כבר הרבה זמן חושב על זה
<avi1333> :D
<avi1333> BRB
<GuySoft> hi all, might anyone make sense of this statement in my motherboard's manual: "Support for up to 8 GB of system memory with two DIMMs using 2 Gb memory technology" . the board has only 2 sockets, doesn't  that add up to 4GB?
<Ddorda> ‎GuySoft: :x
<Ddorda> ‎moshe_: ping
<GuySoft> Ddorda, נפתר ב- ##linux
<GuySoft> Ddorda, עכשיו נשאר למצוא בזול צ'יפ
<Ddorda> ‏GuySoft: שאלתי בדיוק בלינוקס IL
<Ddorda> ‏מה ההסבר לתופעה הזאת
<Ddorda> ‎?
<GuySoft> Ddorda, יש טכנולוגיה של 2ענ
<GuySoft> 2GB
<GuySoft> אפשר להכניס יותר מ2GB בטכנולוגיה הזו
<Ddorda> ‏הטכנולוגיה נקראת 2G והיא יכולה להחזיק יותר משני ג'יגה?
<Ddorda> ‏זה נשמע ממש מוזר....
<GuySoft> מה אני יעשה
<GuySoft> מהנדסים מפגרים
<Interruptus> פחחח זה ממש ליצנות
<GuySoft> Ddorda, אתה מוזמן לחפש ולהראות לי אחרקית
<GuySoft> אחרת
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: מה קורה?
<serfus> הכל טוב
<serfus> משום מה, הסימלון של אקסצ'אט כבר לא מצפצף לי כמו שצריך
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר
<Ddorda> ‏בכלל לא מהבהב
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Ddorda> ‎serfus: ^
<serfus> לא
<serfus> כבר כמה זמן, לפעמים כן לפעמים לא
<serfus> לא שיניתי כלום בהגדרות
<serfus> לא יודע מה הקטע שלו
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר לאללה
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: מה קורה שועלי?
<serfus> הולך להתקין אובונטו לעוד לקוח מרוצה
<serfus> (בע"ה)
<serfus> :P
<moshe742> Ddorda, חיפשת אותי
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: כן
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: צריך להרים דוכן בכל מני ארועים
<Ddorda> ‏החודש לא היו תרומות בכלל!
<moshe742> השאלה באיזה אירועים אתה מתכוון? כלומר אני מסכים שצריך להרים כמה שיותר בסופו של דבר, אבל צריך לנסות לתעל את זה לכאלה עם סיכוי טוב להצלחה
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: בשביל זה פניתי אליך. יש ארועים שאפשר לפנות?
<Ddorda> ‏מכיר משהו?
<moshe742> אני מכיר בעיקר את הצד של המדע בדיוני ופנטזיה ואת הכיוון של הסטודנטים, אבל אני אחשוב על עוד כיוונים
<moshe742> עקרונית צריך לבדוק אפשרות של יום הסטודנט, אם זה לא יהיה יקר זה צריך להיות שווה מאוד לפרסום, מדובר על אלפי אנשים ויותר באוניברסיטה, אבל נצטרך הרבה מתנדבים לאירוע כזה
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Shualdon> Ddorda: ממתי אתה מתעניין בכינורות?
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: מאז ומעולם?
<Shualdon> אתה מנגן?
<Ddorda> ‏אפשר לומר
<Shualdon> :O
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, נגמרת לי הבטרייה
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר בהזדמנות
<Ddorda> ‏תחשבו על מקום לדוכן :)
<david123> ערב טוב
<david123> עם יש כאן משהו שמבין python יש לי שאלה שקשורה במודל ומעוניין לעזור אני מאוד השמח תודה
<trew1000> avi1333: פנוי כמה דקות?
<david123> cgi script אני צריך שרת ?
<david123> מודל cgi
<david123> תמיד אני מנסה ליצור תקיה ב www זה נותן שגיאה אני משתמש באובונטו 10.04
<david123> ואני דיי חדש במודל הזה
<trew1000> חח
<david123> טעות חשבתי אתה בא לעזור לי סליחה
<trew1000> ברח לי
<david123> לא נורא
<trew1000> במקום להקליד במקום אחר הוא הקליד לי לערוץ
<trew1000> קדימה צחק
<liel> שוב שלום לכולם
<trew1000> שלום
<trew1000> KDE הרימו שרת הדבקות משלהם
<trew1000> אני חייב לציין שהוא יפה מאוד
<trew1000> http://paste.kde.org/
<trew1000> הרעיון להגן עם סיסמא על הקוד מאוד נחמד
<Interruptus> הממ שרת מדבקות זה יפה
<Interruptus> רק חסר דאטמקס להוציא את זה במדבקה אמיתית
<trew1000> ראית מה כתוב למטה?
<trew1000> מעניין איך זה קשור בדיוק לפתקים דביקים
<Interruptus> חחח סתם התבדחתי
<Interruptus> משחק מילים
<Interruptus> דאטמקס = מדפסת מדבקות
<Interruptus> פייסט = שרת הדבקות
<Interruptus> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ubuntu-Linux-2011-Best-Windows-XP-Vsta-7-OS-Newest_W0QQitemZ110624573874QQcategoryZ41882QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D10%26pmod%3D110624558870%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5953190412991120966
<nady> ?
<trew1000> nady: ?
<i-pink> hii
<i-pink> היי
<trew1000> נכון ממש כך
<trew1000> זה השעות ערות בחו"ל?
<trew1000> i-pink: ?
<i-pink> כן
<trew1000> יפה יפה
<trew1000> חם שם או קר?
<i-pink> -4
<trew1000> אה סבבה
<trew1000> קררררר
<i-pink> חצי מטר שלג
<trew1000> ואוו איזה יופי
<i-pink> יש לי בעיה עם HTTPS
<trew1000> בחיים שלי לא הייתי בכל כך הרבה שלג
<trew1000> ?
<i-pink> חח
<i-pink> אתמול הייתי ב5 בבוקר בחוץ
<trew1000> וחזרת?
<trew1000> או שקפאת בחוץ מחוסר יכולת לזוז
<i-pink> חזרתי
<i-pink> trew1000, ?
<trew1000> מה הבעיה שלך עם HTTPS
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-28
<i-pink> אני רוצה להתקין SSLVPN
<i-pink> ואני לא מצליחה למצא משהו נורמלי
<i-pink> trew1000
<i-pink> אני רוצה להתקין SSLVPN
<i-pink> חשבתי על OPENVPN
<trew1000> לא מכיר
<i-pink> כל האתר שלהם הוא כמו ספגטי
<trew1000> לא מבין כמעט כלום בנושא הזה
<trew1000> אני ושרתים ממש אפס
<i-pink> בעע
<i-pink> מה אתה אוהב בלינוקס?
<trew1000> שבכל עובד
<trew1000> שהכל*
<i-pink> חחח
<i-pink> זה לא קיים..
<trew1000> נו באמת
<trew1000> הוא יציב לי מהיר לי ועובד כמו שאני רוצה
<trew1000> אה עוד משהו שאני אוהב בלינוקס
<trew1000> KDE
<trew1000> ;->
<trew1000> רוצה לצחוק?
<trew1000> אני עסוק בלראות כאלה דברים ביוטיוב
<trew1000> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_fUdRAboLA&NR=1
<i-pink> ואווווווווו
<trew1000> כן זה באמת מפיל אותי על הריצפה
<trew1000> אני ממש רוצה לדעת איך עושים כזה דבר
<trew1000> או יותר נכון להיות ברמה הזאת
<i-pink> ואוווווו
<i-pink> יש שם דברים מדהימים
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> בהחלט
<i-pink> יש בזה עבודה?
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> היי
<trew1000> סיבוב שני?
<i-pink> כן
<trew1000> אחלה
<i-pink> אני עדיין מחפשת דרך להתחברות בSSL
<avi1333> אחר צהריים טובים
<avi1333> trew1000 חיפשת אותי אתמול?
<avi1333> BRB
<Ddorda> ‏מה קורה חבר'ה?
<liel> Ddorda: הכול בסדר, חוץ מזה שאני מסתבך עם אפאצ'י
<Ddorda> ‏liel: מההבעיה?
<liel> Ddorda: רושם לי שגיאה 403
<liel> כאשר אני מנסה להריץ את אתר הדג'נגו שלי באמצעות Mod_wsgi
<Ddorda> ‏liel: בדקת מה הבעיה?
<Ddorda> ‏בלוגים
<liel> Ddorda: [Tue Dec 28 09:29:44 2010] [error] [client 46.116.136.53] (13)Permission denied: access to / denied
<Ddorda> ‏למה מנסה לגשת אל /?
<liel> Ddorda: אין לי מושג
<liel> Ddorda: עכשיו הוא רושם בכלל
<liel> [Tue Dec 28 09:53:00 2010] [crit] [client 46.116.136.53] (13)Permission denied: /home/rabinky/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<H3r0> liel - אני מציע לא לרשום פרטים כאלו בערוץ ציבורי
<liel> H3r0: יש משהו חסוי בהם?
<H3r0> liel - לא יודע אני נתתי את דעתי
<Ddorda> ‏liel: תסדר את ההרשאות של זה פשוט
<liel> Ddorda: סידרתי את זה לבד
<Ddorda> ‏אחלה :)
<liel> הרשאות + הוספה של שורה בתסריט ה־WSGI
<liel> סוף סוף סיימתי את הפרויקט המעצבן הזה
<sultan2> הלו!
<H3r0> הלו!
<H3r0> http://samy.pl/mapxss/
<nady> מי פה
<nady> לילה טוב
<sultan2> meow
<sultan2> מיאו
<avi1333> מה קורה אנשים?
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> איך רואים סרט?
<sultan2> הלו!
<avi1333> מה קורה sultan2?
<sultan2> טוב, טוב, איך אצלך avi1333 ?
<avi1333> ב"ה אחי...עוד מעט כבר צריך לישון מחר קמים ב5:S
<nady> איך צופים בתקליטור סי די רום
<avi1333> תכניס את הדיסק למחשב ופתח עם vlc ...
<avi1333> טוב חברים שיהיה לכם לילה טוב אני צריך לפרוש מוקדם:S
<nady> איך פותחים טרמינל
<nady> מה זה הפקודה הזאת
<nady> lshw
<sultan2> רוסיה יא בובה http://opendotdotdot.blogspot.com/2010/12/putin-orders-russian-move-to-gnulinux.html
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-29
<trew1000> בוקר טוב אנשים
<trew1000> מה נשמע?
<trew1000> אני צריך קצת הבנה שמשום מה לא ברורה לי מספיק
<trew1000> כשכתוב לי מעבד I386 זה ל-32 ביט וכשכתוב לי AMD64 זה 64 ביט גם למחשבי אינטל?
<trew1000> Ddorda: ^^
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: לרוב כן
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר, תמיד כן
<trew1000> ומה זה משנה לי אם זה I386 או I686?
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא משנה כ"כ, שניהם יעבוד לך, בגלל זה כותבים x86
<Ddorda> ‏תקרא על מעבדים קצת בוויקיפדיה
<trew1000> אני יודע
<trew1000> רעיון
<trew1000> תודה
<trew1000> Ddorda: מה אתה אומר לפתוח בלוג על גימפ?
<trew1000> אני חושב על זה כבר כמה זמן
<trew1000> ולהעלות לשם מדריכי וידאו וטיפים
<trew1000> הקהילה משתמשת הרבה בגימפ
<trew1000> זה מיותר לעשות בלוג לזה?
<trew1000> Ddorda: ?
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: ממש לא
<Ddorda> ‏ההפך, זה רעיון מצוין
<Ddorda> ‏רוץ על זה :)
<Ddorda> ‏חייב לזוז
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר :)
<trew1000> ביי
<trew1000> למישהו יש ניסיון בלהעלות סרטונים ליוטיוב?
<trew1000> nicoco: אתה שם?
<trew1000> איך אני יכול להעלות באיכות הכי גבוהה?
<nicoco> nope
<trew1000> איזה פורמט האתר מקבל?
<trew1000> nicoco: יש לך מושג?
<nicoco> העליתי שני סרטונים ליוטיוב פעם
<nicoco> אז אני יכול לומר לך בוודאות שהוא מקבל mkv וavi
<nicoco> אבל למה אתה צריך לשאול?
<nicoco> נסה ותראה
<trew1000> אה אוקי
<nicoco> אם יוטיוב שייכים לגוגל, אני די בטוח שהכל נתמך
<trew1000> זה נכון
<nicoco> זה במילא עובר המרה לפלאש או ל-mp4 תוך כדי העלאה
<trew1000> רק שזכור לי שיש משהו שצריך לשים לב אליו
<trew1000> אני לא זוכר מה
<trew1000> טוב אני אנסה נראה
<Interruptus> יש ככה
<Interruptus> X86_64
<Interruptus> I386
<Interruptus> זהו
<trew1000> יש לי אומנם בעיות ראיה אבל לא בעיות קריאה
<Ddorda> ‏אני חושב ש_64 לא נכלל עם x86
<trew1000> כשאתה רואה שכתוב לך I686 זה 32 ביט
<Ddorda> ‏כי זו ארכיטקטורה של 64 ביט
<trew1000> אבל במה הוא שונה מ-I386
<trew1000> זה ברור דור
<Ddorda> ‏x86 למינהם אם אני לא טועה זה של אינטל
<trew1000> רק שאלתי מה הקשר ל-AMD
<Ddorda> ‏תקנו אותי אם אני טועה
<Ddorda> ‏בכל אופן,
<Ddorda> ‏AMD היו הראשונים לצאת עם 64Bit
<trew1000> אה אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏אינטל רצו להדביק את הפער
<Ddorda> ‏ושיחררו מעבר מבוסס 64 ביט משלהם
<Ddorda> ‏וזה I386_64
<trew1000> חשבתי כל אבל לא הייתי בטוח
<trew1000> שאת זה לא ראית כתוב בשום מקום בעצם
<trew1000> תראו מ/הו שיצא לי לראות
<trew1000> משהו*
<trew1000> תראו איפה שהוא מדבר על ownCloud
<trew1000> http://dot.kde.org/2010/12/29/season-kde-2010
<trew1000> מאוד נחמד לדעתי
<trew1000> מה גם שהתוכניות עד סוף 2011 יהיה גם סטרימינג שיתוף וכל דבר שיש לדרופבוקס
<trew1000> ומה שאין לו
<Interruptus> הראשונים ששיחררו 64 ביט היו IBM
<Interruptus> במעבד power PC
<Interruptus> שממש PA_RISC
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: וזו הסיבה שאפל מעולם לא תאמו לחלונות?
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, אני זז לאכול
<Ddorda> ‏נדבר :)
<Interruptus> אפל רק השתמשו בטכנולוגיה של מוטורולה ו IBM
<Interruptus> הם מעולם לא פיתחו משהו משלהם
<Interruptus> חוץ מ GUI
<Interruptus> יפה
<Interruptus> אה
<trew1000> חח
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: ועיצוב למחשב עצמו
<Interruptus> גם את זה גנבו מזירוקס
<Ddorda> ‏וגם את הליבה הם לא פתחו, וגם לא את בסיס מערכת ההפעלה
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> נכון
<Ddorda> ‏הו הו הו, כמה כיף ללגלג על אפל
<Ddorda> ‏נו טוב
<Ddorda> ‏זמן ללכת
<Interruptus> כיף חיים
<Ddorda> ‏יחי האח הקטן!
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‏יום טוב
<Interruptus> זה כמו הסיפור של העורב והנוצות
<Interruptus> שכולם התעצבנו עליו בסוף
<Interruptus> ותלשו את הנוצות שהעורב גנב מכולם
<Interruptus> והוא נשאר קירח ונכלם
<Interruptus> ומבואס גם
<Interruptus> אז הסיפור ככה הולך
<Interruptus> העורב
<Interruptus> היה מבואס לחלוטין
<Interruptus> כי הוא היה יצור מכוער
<Interruptus> וצולע
<Interruptus> וגם הקול שלו היה מגעיל
<Interruptus> הוא הלך לשועל מבואס ובוכה
<Interruptus> שועל שועל
<Interruptus> כפרה עליך
<Interruptus> מה אוכל לעשות כדי לשפר את מצבי ולו במעט?
<Interruptus> השועל ענה לו
<Interruptus> עורב יקירי
<Interruptus> אתה צריך להראות טוב
<Interruptus> אתה צריך להעיף את הנוצות השחורות שלך
<Interruptus> ולגנוב מכל עוף קצת נוצות
<Interruptus> ולהתקשט בהן
<Interruptus> העורב הלך בלילה
<Interruptus> גנב לכל העופות נוצות מפה ומשם
<Interruptus> בבוקר העופות התעוררו וגילו הו מה זה
<Interruptus> חסר לנו נוצות
<Interruptus> ופתאום שמו לב לעורב הגנב
<Interruptus> התוכי אמר
<Interruptus> היי הנה הנוצות הכתומות והירוקות שלי!
<Interruptus> קפץ עליו ותלש את הנוצות
<Interruptus> ככה לאט לאט קפצו עליו כל העופות
<Interruptus> היונים הנשרים
<Interruptus> הקוקיה
<Interruptus> והסנונית
<Interruptus> והשאירו את העורב קירח מכאן ומכאן
<Interruptus> והעורב ברח מבויש קירח ומוכה
<Interruptus> ככה זה הסוף של אפל יהיה
<trew1000> תגיד מה שאתה רוצה אבל לאפל יש חתיכת קהל מאמינים
<trew1000> הם ילכו אחריו גם אם הוא יחרנב עליהם
<Interruptus> זהו מעכשיו אני לא אומר יותר אפל
<Interruptus> אלא
<Interruptus> העורב המתהדר בנוצות לא לו
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: קצת ארוך בשביל אפל
<Ddorda> ‏אתה יכול פשוט לקרוא לו קאב"א
<Ddorda> ‏התכוונתי עמבל"ל
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Interruptus> צודק
<Interruptus> תאגיד עמבל"ל בע"מ
<Ddorda> ‏אדיר חבר'ה!!
<Ddorda> ‏מי כאן?
<nicoco> אני לא כאן
<nicoco> זה בגלל שאני רוצה להיות שם!
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: שמע איזה אדיר!!!!
<Ddorda> ‏שמע שמע שמע!!!
<Ddorda> ‏יש סיכוי די דביר
<Ddorda> ‏סביר
 * nicoco שם אטמי אוזניים
<nicoco> סתם
<nicoco> דבר
<Ddorda> ‏שנוציא ספרי הדרכה לאובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏בהוצאת הוד עמי
<nicoco> ספרי הדרכה?
<nicoco> וואו
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<nicoco> זה צעד ענק
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏ובלי להוציא שקל
<Ddorda> ‏ועם הכנסות
<Ddorda> !
<nicoco> אבל זה צריך להיות מאוד מקצועי ומפורט
<nicoco> אחרת זה לא הולך
<nicoco> כן?
<nicoco> טוב יאללה
<trew1000> ואווו מעולה
<nicoco> זזתי
<nicoco> ביי~
<trew1000> Ddorda: וכל הקומבינה איך?
<Ddorda> ‏טלפון
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<trew1000> אני בעד פרק קטן על המסוף למתקדמים
<trew1000> חח
<trew1000> מה יש להם כזה רצון לעזור?
<trew1000> על בסיס מה הם משקיעים על זה?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<trew1000> גדול
<trew1000> אין יותר מזה
<Ddorda> ‏תראהף כל ספר יעלה איזה 50 - 60₪ (שזה די זול יחסית לספרים במחשבים)
<Ddorda> ‏והיה אפשר לקנות אותם או מאצלם או מאצלנו
<Ddorda> ‏וההוצאה היא של הוד עמי פר הדפסה
<trew1000> מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏מצד שני אנחנו כותבים הכל
<Ddorda> ‏והם רק נותנים הערות עריכה
<trew1000> מדובר על משהו בסיסי או גם שורת הפקודה?
<Ddorda> ‏אני בעד ללכת על הבסיס ולעשות בסוף תוספת קצרה למתקדמים
<trew1000> אם יששורת הפקודה בצורה קצת מעבר להתחלה
<trew1000> אני קונה אפילו שתיים
<trew1000> :-D
<trew1000> אחד לי ואחד לאשתי שלא תיקח לי את שלי
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: מה זה קצת מעבר להתחלה?
<trew1000> מעבר ל cd ls rm man וכו'
<Ddorda> ‏חשבתי יותר להסביר את ההיגיון
<trew1000> יש ספר שאם יהיה מצב לתרגם אותו
<trew1000> יש את הכל
<Ddorda> ‏איזה?
<trew1000> מצד שני זה אומר שזה לא יהיה ספרון על אובונטו אלא הרבה מעבר
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. אז זה לא מתאים
<trew1000> כן חשבתי כך
<trew1000> טוב אני זז לראות מה זה עתודים נקודים ברודים
<trew1000> וללכת ליצר אחד בבוא הזמן
<avi1333> Ddorda לצערי בסוף לא יכולתי לתרום,ב10.1 נכנס לי משכורת וב"ה נתרום :D
<avi1333> אני באמת מקווה שאפשר עם כרטיס דירקט למה למשל פיפאל לא קיבלת את זה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: לדעתי הוא יקבל
<Ddorda> ‏ותודה רבה :)
<avi1333> סבבה אחי מצויין אז אני נאסה ברגע שיכנס לי המשכורת
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: מגניב, שוב תודה :)
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: אגב, ראית מה כתבתי קודם על הספר?
<avi1333> חחח בכיף אחי
<avi1333> רפרפתי בלוג נשמע לי דווקא רעיון מצויין
<avi1333> השאלה מי קהל היעד שיקנה את זה...
<avi1333> ד"א מישהו בדק את זה?
<avi1333> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/new-smooth-intelligent-plymouth-boot-screen-for-ubuntu/
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: חשבתי לנס8ת אבל לא יצא לי
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: שמעת, אם אני אמצא מספיק כותבים רציניים נוציא ספר על אובונטו
<avi1333> אה סבבה אני אנסה את זה כנראה כבר מחר...
<avi1333> BRB
<avi1333> שמעתם מה1 בינואר יהיה אוסר על חברות הסלולר לחסום שירותי voip
<avi1333> נוכל סוףסוף להשתמש בסקייפ:)
<avi1333> מאמר על הרפורמה:
<avi1333> http://news.pocket.co.il/content/viewnews.pl?id=EkAFyFVpVpKOnNJMvn&tmpl=pkt7&style=pkt7
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: מגניב
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: כאן?
<Shualdon> ?
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: שמע איזה מגניב
<Ddorda> ‏אנחנו הולכים להוציא ספר על אובונטו עם הוד עמי
<Shualdon> ?!
<Shualdon> Ddorda: נמק פרט והסבר
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: הולכים להוציא (ככל הנראה) ספר על אובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏בהוצאת הוד עמי
<Shualdon> מי כותב?
<Ddorda> ‏ככל הנראה ירון ואני
<Shualdon> :O
<Ddorda> ‏ומההכנסות אנחנו תורמי (שנינו) 30% לקהילה
<Ddorda> ‏סה"כ זה לא הרבה, אבל גם לא נרוויח מזה הון
<Ddorda> ‏וזו הכנסה יחסית קבועה לקהילה
<Shualdon> סחתיין
<Ddorda> ‏אתה יודע איזו מטרה יש לי בחלומותיי העמוקים?
<Ddorda> ‏יום אחד שיהיה לאובונטו ישראל כ"כ הרבה כסף שנוכל לתרום לאוגוסט פינגווין
<Shualdon> בחורה עם חזה גדול?
<Ddorda> ‏לא, לא ממש
<Shualdon> קרוב מספיק
<Interruptus> הממ להיות גורו
<Ddorda> ‏חחח
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: את המטרה הזאת כבר השגתי
<Ddorda> ‏יש לי חולצה שמוכיחה חד וחלק: Ubuntu guru
<Interruptus> אתה גורו?
<Interruptus> וואלה
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Shualdon> יש דד ליין?
<Ddorda> ‏לא כרגע
<Ddorda> ‏אבל זה צריך להיות מוכן ל־LTS הבא
<Ddorda> ‏Oi3pRNnX: מה קורה?
<TOM_> ערב טוב לכולם
<TOM_> צריך עזרה
<TOM_> מישהו נמצא כען בצאט ?
<TOM_> שלום liel
<liel> TOM_: וברכה
<TOM_> אתה מתמצא טוב באובונטו ?
<TOM_> יש לי בעיה הGRUB שלי נדרס על ידי חלונות 7
<TOM_> אתה יכול לעזור לי עם זה ?
<H3r0> TOM_ - למה הכוונה נדרס?
<liel> TOM_: Google הוא החבר הכי טוב שלך בנושא הזה
<liel> !cmds
<liel> !donate
<liel> !donate
<H3r0> !cmds
<liel> !google Recover GRUB 2 after installing Windows
<H3r0> !donate
<H3r0> ?
<liel> !g Recover GRUB 2 after installing Windows
<Hoborg> How to restore Grub 2 after reinstalling Windows XP/Vista/Win7 - http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<H3r0> liel - מה עושה donate?
<liel> TOM_: ^
<liel> H3r0: זה לא הובורג יותר
<liel> זה קלארק
<liel> אז שאל את דורון
<H3r0> דורון.
<H3r0> מה הניק?
<liel> H3r0: soomsoom
<Ddorda> !donate\
<Ddorda> !donate
<Ddorda> ‏מה דורון קשור?
<Ddorda> ‏ולמה כולכם מנסים לעשות !donate?
<liel> Ddorda: אני רוצה לבדוק מה זה עושה
<liel> זה factoid ?
<Ddorda> ‏לא, אין כזו פקודה בכלל
<TOM_> liel  תודה רבה
<TOM_> אני ינסה את זה יותר מאוחר
<H3r0> !cmds
<H3r0> !donate 10
<trew_> כן
<trew_> אחלה
<Interruptus> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4006165,00.html
<Interruptus> בדיוק מה שדיברתי עליו היום
<Interruptus> על חברת העורבים המתהדרת בנוצות לא לה
<Interruptus> פשוט פיגור טהור
<trew_> נראה לי אתה רץ מחר לקנות מק
<trew_> ולו בשביל להרוס אותו
<trew_> חח
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> לשבור אותו בכיכר הקיבוץ
<Interruptus> ולקרוא לכל הכלבים שיבואו לקחת את החלקים
<Interruptus> ואז לרקוד מעל השברים
<Interruptus> לשים סלייר ואז להתחיל להתנגש באנשים בשביל הפוגו
<Interruptus> אני כל כך מתעב את העורבים האלה
<Interruptus> שבא לי לעשות איזה מעשה נחמד לחברה
<Interruptus> ולהתנכל לחנות שלהם
<Interruptus> איזה סוג של התקפת מניעת שירות פיזית
<asw3> למה אתה חושב שכלבים פריארים?
<asw3> תעטוף להם את זה בנקניק משובח
<Interruptus> שכחתי
<Interruptus> אני בקיבוץ שמייצר נקניקים משובחים
<asw3> בשביל הכלבים זה באמת משובח
<asw3> אתם לא סובלים מריחות בקיבוץ?
<Interruptus> לא
<Interruptus> יש ריח נעים של בשר מעושן
<Interruptus> אחד הריחות הטובים
<asw3> אה אתה אוהב את הריחות האלה?
<Interruptus> ריח מתוק של תבלינים ובשר
<Interruptus> אתה קם בבוקר לריח הזה
<Interruptus> של תבשילים ואוכל
<asw3> נשמע לי כמ סרט רע
<Interruptus> ישר נגש למקרר ומוציא כמה חתיכות של שינקן וצ'דר
<Interruptus> דוחף בלחמניה ויוצא לטיול עם הכלבה
<Interruptus> שגם היא מתחרפנת מהריח
<asw3> איזה כלבה יש לך?
<Interruptus> פוינטר גרמני
<Interruptus> צבע חום כסוף
<Interruptus> עם פס לבן על החזה
<Interruptus> בת 3 חודש
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-30
<asw3> אה צעירה
<asw3> כבר הגיעה לגובה המקסימלי?
<Interruptus> היא עכשיו בגובה 42 סנטימטר
<Interruptus> ושוקלת 14 קילו
<matanya> מישהו?
<trew_> בדיוק
<trew_> מישהו
<trew_> matanya: ?
<matanya> איך אני מריץ תסריט php על המחשב שלי?
<trew_> ניגש למיקוםש ל הקובץ של PHP ומריץ את הקובץ בקונסול
<trew_> הוא ישמש לך כקונסול של PHP
<trew_> בדומה מאוד לאיך שמריצים פרל ופייתון
<matanya> לא צריך מפרש?
<matanya> לא sql?
<trew_> כמובן שאני מדבר לגשת למפרש אם הוא מותקן לך על המחשב
<trew_> אם לא אז זה הזמן להתקין
<trew_> אני לא בטוח שחייבים SQL
<matanya> וזהו? רק php5?
<trew_> PHP יגרור איתו עוד כמה חבילות נראה לי שאחד מהם זה
<trew_> sqlite
<trew_> *X>e
<matanya> הותקן
<matanya> בקובץ שאני רוצה להריץ יש
<matanya> required
<matanya> איך אני אומר לו איפה הקובץ שהוא צריך?
<trew_> אני לא יודע מה זה required
<trew_> אני התחלתי למוד PHP והפסקתי דיי על ההתחלה
<trew_> אגב אם אתה רוצה לראות את הקובץ PHP שיצרת על הדפדפן אז מה שאתה צריך לעשות זה רק לגשת לקובץ שיש לך עם סיומת PHP
<trew_> ולפתוח אותו בדפדפן
<matanya> טוב, נלך לגוגל :)
<matanya> תודה רבה
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: כאן?
<nicoco> ---» Ddorda (~Ddorda@62.128.50.99) has Joined #ubuntu-il
<nicoco> «--- Ddorda (~Ddorda@62.128.50.99) has Quit (Changing host)
<nicoco> ---» Ddorda (~Ddorda@ubuntu/member/ddorda) has Joined #ubuntu-il
<trew1000> avi1333: מה נשמע?
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda: עכשיו אני כאן, מה רצית?
<avi1333> trew1000 סבבה אחי מה איתך?
<trew1000> הכל טוב
<avi1333> :)
<nicoco> Well my mama didn’t want me
<nicoco> On the day I was born
<nicoco> I was born without a body
<nicoco> I got nothing but scorn
<nicoco> יפה :)
<nicoco> בואו נראה מי מנחש
<nicoco> (בלי גוגל)
<avi1333> קבלו איזה משפ קטלני רשם חבר בפייסבוק:
<avi1333> baby baby baby ohhh "
<avi1333> "OMG, YOU LISTEN TO JUSTIN BIEBER?''
<avi1333> ''no mom. its porn''
<avi1333> ''OH THANK GOD
<nicoco> XDDDD
<nicoco> חזק
<nicoco> צריך להכין על זה ציור
<avi1333> צריך להכין משהו דומה נגד ווינדוסD:
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אני תמיד שוכח עד שאתה עונה
<nicoco> נו
<nicoco> אז מישהו מזהה?
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda: תשפר את הזכרון שלך :)
<nicoco> אז אתם מתעלמים בחוסר אלגנטיות?
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: או שאני ארשום לי בצד
<Ddorda> ‎nicoco: ?
<Ddorda> ‏לא מזהה
<Ddorda> ‏אמינם?
<Ddorda> ‏יכול להיות?
<nicoco> לא ממש
<Ddorda> ‏דווקא מתאים לו
<Ddorda> ‏גם שיר על הילדות שלו וגם הוא מתחיל ב־well
<Ddorda> ‏שזה מגה אופייני לו
<nicoco> רמז: לא ראפ ולא היפהופ
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: רמז?
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> הנה אחד עבה
<nicoco> הזמר ששר את זה עשה בעבר סרט בשם "Down By Law"
<Ddorda> ‏אני ממש לא מזהה =\
<nicoco> אחד הסרטים הגדולים
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rK3s_BP9kE
<nicoco> הנה קטע ממנו
<nicoco> אולי תזהה לפי הפרצוף
<nicoco> אם אתה לא מזהה אני אגלה לך
<nicoco> Tom Waits - Tabletop Joe
<Interruptus> הו טום וויטס
<Interruptus> הו אליס
<H3r0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xpAqxH2Kzw
<Ddorda> ‎WTF?
<H3r0> Ddorda - ?
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: לא מזהה בכלל
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: זה היה לניקוקו
<avi1333_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/new-smooth-intelligent-plymouth-boot-screen-for-ubuntu/
<avi1333_> בטוח לנסות את זה?
<avi1333_> פעם קודמת שנסיתי את playmouth זה גרם שהמערכת תעלה בטקסטמוד
<avi1333_> ולא הייה ניתן לגשת לשרת הX
<trew1000> איך אני יכול ליצור את הסמך של זכויות יוצרים?
<trew1000> הסמל*
<trew1000> Ddorda: ^^
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: אה.. יש על זה אתר מצוין
<Ddorda> ‏זה קוד של קובץ אחד או כמה קבצים?
<trew1000> יש לי תמונה אני רוצה לשים עליה זכויות יוצרים
<trew1000> אני רוצה למקם את הסמל
<H3r0> !cmds
<soomsoom> !cmds
<soomsoom> !donate
<soomsoom> ‎?
<soomsoom> .donate
<Hoborg> ‏ניתן לתרום לנו בעמוד התרומה https://www.litrom.com/?Artst_ID=149&camp=610
<soomsoom> ‎HO
<soomsoom> ‏H3r0: עניתי לך על התשובה?
<H3r0> אה כן
<soomsoom> .cmds
<H3r0> .cmds
<H3r0> !donte
<soomsoom> !cmds
<H3r0> .donate
<Hoborg> ‏ניתן לתרום לנו בעמוד התרומה https://www.litrom.com/?Artst_ID=149&camp=610
<soomsoom> ‏בדיוק
<soomsoom> ‏חחח
<H3r0> איזה חזק
<soomsoom> ‏בארצ' לינוקס יש יותר דברים
<soomsoom> ‏ףם
<soomsoom> ‏חוץ מי זה שהבוט רץ שמה יותר טוב
<soomsoom> ‏יאנו התגובה של הבוט על מאית השנייה
<soomsoom> ‏זה מטורף
<H3r0> soomsoom - #arche ?
<Interruptus> ארצ' הפצה חזקה מאוד
<Interruptus> גם מאוד אדג'ית
<Interruptus> לא לכל אחד
<trew1000> שוחררה ביטא חדשה לבלנדר
<trew1000> גרסה 2.56
<nicoco> cool
<trew1000> תוקנו 440 באגים
<nicoco> רשמי?
<trew1000> לא
<trew1000> עדיין לא
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> חבל
<trew1000> אבל זה נראה לי הצעד שלפני
<trew1000> זאת אומרת שגרסה הבאה תהיה יציבה
<nicoco> קול
<trew1000> זכור לי שראית כך איפשהו
<trew1000> אגב כך אתה תאהב את הלינק הבאה
<trew1000> http://www.prog.co.il/showthread.php?t=64007
<trew1000> סלחה
<trew1000> הכוונה ללינק הזה
<trew1000> http://gimp-graphik.blogspot.com/
<avi1333_> Ddorda אצלי הplymouth הזה לא עובד ניסתי עכשיו
<avi1333_> עכשיו פשוט אין לי את מסך הטעינה הזה זה פשוט מדלג ישר למסך הכניסה:S
<HaimN> היי, מה נשמע? הרבה זמן לא הייתי פה, מה לעשות, יש עומס לימודים...
<HaimN> נתקלתי אצלי בבעיה מוזרה, כשאני לוחץ על תיקיית הבית או תיקיות המסמכים, מוסיקה וכו' בתפריט 'מקומות' (למעלה) הוא פותח לי את רייתמבוקס במקום את התיקיה
<moshe742> היה משהו כזה בפורום לפני כמה זמן, תבדוק שם
<HaimN> אוקי, הזדמנות גם לבקר קצת בפורום, יש משהו חדש מהחודש האחרון?
<moshe742> לא הרבה, בעיקר בעיות של אנשים וכדומה, אבל אם יש לך זמן ביום ה' הקרוב יש את המפגש של הקהילה, נשמח שתגיע:)
<HaimN> אני מקווה שאני אהיה בבית, אני לא נמצא כמעט בבית בזמן האחרון, לכן גם נעלמתי מפה
<moshe742> כל עוד זה מסיבות כאלה ולא שמשהו קרה זה לא נורא, למרות שאתה באמת חסר פה
<HaimN> אוקי, בסוף הסתדרתי, הפתרון הוא להגדיר מחדש שיפתח את כל התיקיות באמצעות nautilus
<HaimN> תודה משה
#ubuntu-il 2010-12-31
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> איך מתקינים סקייפ על אובונטו 10.04 64BIT?
<HaimN> i-pink, ניסית לחפש באתר של סקייפ?
<HaimN> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<HaimN> או יותר מדוייק
<HaimN> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<HaimN> יש לך שם גרסה ל 64 BIT
<i-pink> 8.10 64
<i-pink> לא עובד
<i-pink> נותן לי שגיאה
<i-pink> HaimN
<i-pink> Error: Cannot install 'lib32gcc1'
<HaimN> i-pink,  אני רואה פה:
<HaimN> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lib32gcc1
<HaimN> שאין גרסה ל 64 BIT
<HaimN> לחבילה lib32gcc1
<i-pink> HaimN
<HaimN> כן
<i-pink> יש מה לעשות נגד זה?
<i-pink> שאין את החבילה
<HaimN> תנסי לחפש בגוגל, אני מצאתי את זה:
<HaimN> http://reviewhubs.com/linuxtips/2010/01/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<HaimN> וזה
<HaimN> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<i-pink> הייתי בלינקים האלה
<i-pink> לא כל כך יעילים
<HaimN> :(
<i-pink> הם אומרים להוריד את 8.10 64 ביט
<i-pink> וזה לא עובד..
<HaimN> אין לי רעיון אחר... לכן אני לא מתקין 64 ביט
<i-pink> זה מחשב עם 4 ליבות 12 מגה קאש
<i-pink> ו8 גיגה ראם
<HaimN> אה, בשביל 8 גיגה צריך 64 ביט
<HaimN> לי יש רק 2...
<i-pink> עם 32 ביט פשוט לא הייתי מנצלת אותו
<i-pink> תכלס זה שרת
<asw3> אי אפשר להתקין עליו 32 ביט
<asw3> ?
<i-pink> אפשר..
<asw3> נו ואת יכולה להתקין סקייפ 32 ביט
<asw3> ?
<i-pink> אבל זה לא יעיל מבחינת ביצועים
<i-pink> זה שרת
<i-pink> לא מחשב סתם..
<asw3> אבל רק לתוכנה מסויימת..
<i-pink> הוא מריץ המון טרמינלים
<i-pink> אני מנהלת אותו והתחשק לי סקייפ
<i-pink> אז ניסיתי להתקין
<asw3> מה את עושה בארה"ב?
<i-pink> וקיבלתי שגיאות מוזרות
<asw3> חוגגת איכס מס?
<i-pink> אני חיה פה
<i-pink> מטיילת
<i-pink> שאני מנסה להתקין את זה בAPT-GET
<i-pink> אני מקבלת את זה
<i-pink> $ sudo apt-get install libqt4-dbus
<i-pink>   libqt4-dbus: Depends: libqt4-xml (= 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5) but it is not going to be installed
<i-pink> מה זה אומר?
<kosherpup> אהלן
<i-pink> vhh
<i-pink> היי
<kosherpup> קניתי נייד חדש:)
<i-pink> איזה?
<kosherpup> טושיבה I3
<i-pink> יפה
<kosherpup> ווינדוס 7 כבד כמו לא יודע מהה
<i-pink> אני קצת בבעסה,
<kosherpup> לוקח גיגה של ראם
<kosherpup> למה?
<i-pink> המצלמה שלי לא נשלטת
<kosherpup> כלומר?
<kosherpup> הלו?
<i-pink> שלט
<i-pink> למצלמה
<kosherpup> אה זה מצלמה ממש?
<kosherpup> חשבתי בעיה באובונטו
<i-pink> לא לא
<i-pink> מצלמה ממש
<kosherpup> אה וואלה
<kosherpup> חחחח לא נגעתי במצלמה שנים
<i-pink> E-PL1
<kosherpup> איזה יצרן?
<kosherpup> נראה לי המעבר מלינוקס לווינדוס 7 יותר מסובך מלעבור מXP ללינוקס
<avi1333> חחחחחח
<avi1333> ווינדוס 7 חרא של דבר:S
<kosherpup> מאוד לא חברותי הווינדוס 7 הזה
<kosherpup> כןןן
<avi1333> אני בהתחלה אהבתי אותו אבל תוך חודש הוט התחיל להיות לא יציבוגם למלאאא בעיות
<kosherpup> אלוהים ישמור גיגה של RAM
<Ddorda> ‏בוקר טוב חבר'ה
<Ddorda> ‏i-pink: בוקר טוב יקירתי
<avi1333> עכשיו יש לי אובנטו עם מערכת וירטואלית של ווינדוס 7 ושל xp
<kosherpup> אהלן DDORA
<avi1333> בוקר טוב דור:D
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: היי, מה קורה?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: מה נשמע?
<avi1333> ב"ה
<kosherpup> סבבה קניתי מחשב חדש I3
<avi1333> הפלימואנט הזה לא עבד:S
<kosherpup> מה שלומך?
<avi1333> עכשיו בכלל אין לי את הבוט טעינה הזה:S
<avi1333> תתחדש כושר:D
<kosherpup> תודה:)
<avi1333> אני גם בדרך לקניית מחשב חדש:D
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: אחלה, תולה כביסה
<i-pink> הייי דור
<avi1333> מה המחיר של מחשב כזה עם מעבד i3?
<kosherpup> חח בהצלחה DDORA
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: לא נורא, בטח עוד איזה שבועיים תוכל להתקין את זה מ־PPA
<Ddorda> ‏i-pink: מה קורה?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: היום כבר לא הרבה.. אולי 2000₪
<kosherpup> אבי תלוי איפה
<Ddorda> ‏אפילו פחות
<avi1333> האמת שניסתי גם להתקין את האחד הקודם שיצא מppa
<avi1333> לא מאייבורי...
<kosherpup> מה אתה רציני ddora?
<avi1333> אם זה כזה זול נראה לי אני יילך כבר על I5
<kosherpup> כן
<avi1333> איזה בושות ג'קי עושה לנו בספרד....:Sלמה שלחו לשם את המעפן הזה?:S
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: בטח
<Ddorda> ‏זהה גם תלוי באיזה מחשב
<avi1333> כושר מאיפה אתה ממליץ לקנות?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: למה לא מאייבורי?
<avi1333> הם מביאים חרא חלקים:S
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: שטויות.
<Ddorda> ‏אתה בוחר את החלקים
<avi1333> כמעט כל החברים שלי התלוננו שהם קנו מהם והיו צריכים לשלוח מאתיים פעם את המחשב לתיקון
<avi1333> הרכבת מפרט לבד זה כבר משהו אחר
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: כי אנשים לא מבינים במחשבים. תקנה מחשב שאתה בוחר איזה חלקים
<avi1333> האמת שאני שוקל אולי להזמין חלקים ולבנותלבד
<Ddorda> ‏תצא עם מחשב טוב וזול וזהו
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: רעיון לא רע
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: איזה מחשב אתה משתמש עכשיו?
<avi1333> מחשב של dell מעבודה של אבא שלי
<avi1333> dual core 2.0ghz
<avi1333> ונייד של טושיבה dual core1.6ghz
<kosherpup> אההה חחח אתם מדברים על I3 נייח רני מדבר על נייד
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: אה.. ניידים זה סיפור אחר
<avi1333> אה זה כבר משהו אחר
<avi1333> BRB
<Ddorda> ‏אם אין לך צורך באמת בנייד אני ממליץ לא לקנות כלל ד"א
<kosherpup> כן לא הבנתי את המחירים שאתם אומרים
<kosherpup> חחחחחחחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> קניתי אבל במחיר מקסים
<kosherpup> קניתי טושיבה 2 אחריות בן ליאומית גם ביטוח בן ליאומי לשנה כולל משלוח ב2900 שקל
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: אם אתה מוציא את המחשב הנייח שלח לי אותו ;)
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: לא הייתי קונה טושיבה גם אם היו משלמים לי.
<kosherpup> למה?
<Ddorda> ‏הרבה יותר מדי ניסיון רע אתם
<kosherpup> אה
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: אבל אולי הם השתנו
<Ddorda> ‏המחשב טושיבה האחרון שלהם שנגעתי בו הוא מ־2006 אולי
<Ddorda> ‏בעצם לא, זה איזה נטבוק זול שהם הוציאו לא מזמן
<Ddorda> ‏אבל נטבוקים זה תחום אחר לגמרי
<Ddorda> ‏אי אפשר להסתמך על זה
<kosherpup> אה היום הם נחשבים הכי טובים
<kosherpup> יותר מדל
<kosherpup> אחרי לנובו
<kosherpup> בערך עם ASUS
<kosherpup> אבל אני בקושי מתמצא
<kosherpup> אז אל תסתמך עלי:)
<kosherpup> אני רק מבין במחשבים עתיקים
<Ddorda> ‎kosherpup: :)
<kosherpup> התקנתי עכשיו pidgin בwindows
<kosherpup> עשה לי בעיות הcgi:irc online
<kosherpup> באובונטו הוא זה הרבה יותר יציב כל השימושים באפליקציות אונליין שהם לסילברלייט
<kosherpup> לא סלברלייט*
<i-pink> מצאתי שיטה לשלוט על הלחצן צילום במצלמה שלי
<i-pink> sleep 1h && eject && sleep 5 && eject -t
<kosherpup> חחחח נחמד
<Interruptus> אהלן
<kosherpup> אהלן
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> מה קורה
<Interruptus> לא רע בעליל
<Interruptus> ביצעתי הזמנה של מזון גורים
<Interruptus> במשקל של 25 קילו
<Interruptus> שק
<Interruptus> עלה לי 312 שקל
<i-pink> אני רוצה לצלם תמונה פעם בשעה
<i-pink> ואני לא מוצאת שלט למצלמה שלי
<Interruptus> איזה סוג
<i-pink> אז אני מעמידה אותה מול הCD...
<i-pink> E-PL1
<i-pink> אין לה שלט
<i-pink> חרשתי את גוגל עד שיצא לו עשן!
<Interruptus> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח גדול
<Interruptus> אשכרה רובוטיקה
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אני כותבת את זה כסקריפט
<Interruptus> סליפ איג'קט
<Interruptus> בלופ
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> זה ממש מגניב
<Interruptus> רעיון יפה
<Interruptus> יצירתי
<i-pink> תודה :-)
<Interruptus> אני בדיוק מכין מכונת איחסון לנסיונות
<Interruptus> מבוססת ZFS
<i-pink> מה זה?
<Interruptus> פול דינמי והכל
<i-pink> תן לי קצת רקע
<Interruptus> ZFS : zetabyte file system
<Interruptus> מערכת קבצים דינמית שפותחה ע"י סאן
<Interruptus> מאוד מתקדמת
<Interruptus> מהירה
<Interruptus> תומכת ברייד תוכנה\חומרה
<Interruptus> סקאלאבילית
<Interruptus> עובדת לפי פול של דיסקים
<Interruptus> את מוסיפה דיסק לפול
<Interruptus> ויש לך ספייס חדש נוסף
<Interruptus> ככה פשוט
<Interruptus> יודעת לעשות סלף ריקאברי
<Interruptus> עצמי
<Interruptus> אני בודק JFS של IBM
<Interruptus> מול ZFS של סאן
<Interruptus> לראות מה יצא לי יותר טוב
<Interruptus> מבחינת IOPS
<Interruptus> איחסון
<Interruptus> כושר התרחבות
<Interruptus> וכו
<i-pink> אני לא הצלחתי לעשות רייד נורמלי בלינוקס
<kosherpup> יחביבי אתה קונה מחשב נייד דוחפים לך כל תוכנה שהם מצאו באנטרנט שלוקח יותר מידי זיכרון פנימי
<Interruptus> ולכן אתה קונה מחשב נייד ריק
<Interruptus> מפורמט
<Interruptus> כשקניתי את האייביאם שלי בזמנו
<kosherpup> הלואי שהיה אפשר
<Interruptus> אמרתי למוכר שאני מבטל את העיסקא אם הוא מביא לי מחשב לא מפורמט
<kosherpup> וואלה
<i-pink> עובד!!!!!!1
<kosherpup> חחחח
<Interruptus> אמר וואלק סבבה
<Interruptus> פירמט
<Interruptus> הוציא את המדבקה של מיקרוסופט
<i-pink> קשה קצת לכוון את זה
<i-pink> זה נוגח את המצלמה
<Interruptus> סחתיקה הפטנט שלך עובד
<Interruptus> את צריכה איזה פלסטיק יצוב
<Interruptus> או גפ"ה או איזולירבאנד
<kosherpup> אני קיבלתי דיל מידי טוב בשביל לעשות כאלה דילים
<Interruptus> לקשור
<Interruptus> אני כל מחשב שאני קונה
<Interruptus> אני מבקש ריק לחלוטין
<kosherpup> חכם
<Interruptus> הרדיסק חדש שלא שמו עליו כלום
<i-pink> הצלחתי לכוון את זה!!!!!!!!!!
<Interruptus> וואלה וזה מפיק תמונות תמונתיות?
<i-pink> זה פשוט מגניב
<i-pink> כן עובד
<kosherpup> הרדדיסק אפשר תמיד לפרמט
<Interruptus> סחתיין
<kosherpup> אני לא רוצה לפרמט זה הבעיה
<Interruptus> זה מרשים
<Interruptus> באמת מרשים
<Interruptus> שאפו
<Interruptus> רייד זה פשוט, נכנסים לבקר, מגדירים את הרייד עצמו
<Interruptus> משם והלאה המערכת רואה את זה כדיסק אחד
<i-pink> שיפרתי את זה ע"י הוספת המיקום של הסקריפט בסוף הסקריפט
<i-pink> ככה זה עושה לולאה בלי לולאה..
<Interruptus> הוא קורא לעצמו
<i-pink> איזה אדם שרוט אני..
<Interruptus> בלי פור ואיף
<i-pink> אילו רק היו תרופות..
<i-pink> אין בו כלום
<i-pink> #!/bin/bash
<i-pink> eject
<i-pink> sleep 5
<i-pink> eject -t
<i-pink> sleep 5
<i-pink> sleep 10
<Interruptus> טוב אכין לערב סט
<Interruptus> לפאב של הקיבוץ
<Interruptus> קצת קלאש קצת דד קנדיס
<Interruptus> קצת רמונס
<i-pink> ?
<Interruptus> הו
<trew1000> אה
<i-pink> אולי עכשיו?
<Interruptus> כנראה שהבוט חטף ג'ננה מהפקודות
<i-pink> אולי
<Interruptus> ואוליי
<Interruptus> לא היו הדברים מעולם
<i-pink> חבל שאין לי עוד מצלמה הייתי מעלה סירטון של הCD מצלם!
<i-pink> זה פשוט מגניב
<Interruptus> חחח תחי הרובוטיקה
<i-pink> זה טחן כבר יותר מ100 תמונות
<Interruptus> הממ נכניס לסט את אול טומורו פארטיס
<i-pink> זה פשוט כל כך דורש יוטיוב@!!!
<Interruptus> לגמרי
<i-pink> אתם קולטים שיש על הריצפה חצובה והCD של השרת שלי מצלם!!!
<trew1000> ראיתי טוב i-pink?
<trew1000> CD מצלם?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> כן
<trew1000> אמממ
<trew1000> איפה אמרת שיוטיוב?
<i-pink> אני חייבת להעלות את זה ליוטיוב
<i-pink> אבל אין לי עוד מצלמה..
<trew1000> חבל
<trew1000> טוב נחכה
<Interruptus> נו מה התקנת בסוף
<i-pink> אני אקח את המצלמה של חבר שלי מחר..
<avi1333> Interruptus אם איזה תוכנה את מכין  את הסטים?
<avi1333> *עם
<i-pink> מה?
<shimi810> ‏קיבלתי נוטיק מפרינוד, ברכה לשנה החדשה, איזה נחמדים הם :)
<avi1333> גפ אני קיבלתי:)
<i-pink> מה זנ נוטיק?
<shimi810> ‏הודעה אישית בערוץ
<Shualdon> notice
<Shualdon> נוטיס אם כבר
<Shualdon> וכולם קיבלו
<trew1000> אני לא
<trew1000> מה שמזכיר לי להרשם שם
<Shualdon> אז זה יגיע כנראה עוד מעט
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: יאללה, בוא נסגור את זה כבר
<trew1000> את הרישום?
<i-pink> 7 בבוקר
<i-pink> אני כמורה
<i-pink> גמורה*
<trew1000> זהו שלא הבנתיעל איזה מורה את מדברת
<i-pink> גמורה = הרוגה מעייפות
<trew1000> ברור
<trew1000> אני לא עד כדי כך בלונדיני
<i-pink> זה הגיוני ב7 בבוקר
<Shualdon> בלונדיני זה לא רק צבע, זה דרך חיים
<i-pink> חחחחחחחחחח
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: לא קיבלת שום מייל?
<trew1000> Ddorda: מאיפה מייל?
<trew1000> קבלתי הרבה אבל לא נראה לי שהכוונה שלך אליהם
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: מפרינוד
<Ddorda> ‏כשנרשמת
<trew1000> כן קיבלתי והשלמתי את הרישום
<Ddorda> ‏אם לא קיבלת, פנה לחדר שלהם
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: אה.. מגניב לאללה
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Ddorda> ‎moshe742: http://idkn.wordpress.com/2010/12/31/essential-pascal/
<trew1000> בדיוק עכשיו הורדתי את הספר
<trew1000> אני יעשה עליו סיבוב כי  מזמן רציתי ללמוד פסקל
<moshe742> הספר טוב? האם שווה לתכנת בפסקל היום?
<trew1000> בא נבדוק
<trew1000> עידו קנר אומר שהשפה ממש טובה
<trew1000> וממש מודולרית ושהקומפיילר החופשי סוף הדרך
<i-pink> פרשתי לישון
<trew1000> בוקר טוב?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> 8 בבוקר..
<trew1000> אצלינו צהריים טובים
<i-pink> אתם זה משהו אחר..
<trew1000> ואוו עוד שעה שבת
<moshe742> אני מבין ששווה לנסות, נוריד ונראה איך נתקדם משם
<trew1000> שבת שלום לכולם
<trew1000> נתראה מוצ"ש
<Interruptus> הממ הכנתי סורבה אשכוליות אדומות וקמפרי
<Interruptus> העשרתי את הבייסמיקס בצ'ילי וג'ינג'ר
<Interruptus> יצא מיקס מעניין
<Interruptus> נכנס להקפאה לכמה שעות
<Interruptus> ואז שוב בלנדר
<kosherpup> אהלן
<kosherpup> כל כך הרבה תוכנות במחשב חדש אני מרגיש כאילו היצרן חירבן לי במחשב
<Interruptus> תפרמטטטט
<Interruptus> תמחק הכל
<kosherpup> כן אני אעשה את זה
<kosherpup> יקח לי כמה ימים לאגור אומץ
<Interruptus> יודע מה
<Interruptus> תוותר על האומץ
<Interruptus> תעשה אימג' למחשב
<Interruptus> לדיסק חיצוני
<Interruptus> ואז תפרמט
<kosherpup> אוקי
<kosherpup> חח לר זה יותר כוח מאשר אומץ
<kosherpup> לא*
<kosherpup> אפשר לשנות מחיצות ע"י סטרטר?
<kosherpup> ואז להתקין ווינדוס?
<kosherpup> על מחיצה F: בערך?:P
<Interruptus> למה צריך וינדוס
<Interruptus> סתם סרח עודף
<kosherpup> בשביל צאט תפוז
<kosherpup> אחרת לא היתי מבזבז זמן
<Interruptus> הא זה שייסה
<kosherpup> כן אה
<Interruptus> בזמנו היתה תקופה שעבדתי עם סניפר
<Interruptus> לראות איך בדיוק זה מתחבר
<Interruptus> כמעט הצלחתי לעבוד על הבוט שלהם
<kosherpup> כן צריך לעבוד על זה
<kosherpup> כמה חברה של אובונטו
<kosherpup> נחנו צכים ללמוד לעקוף את זה
<Interruptus> אתה חושב שיש עוד אנשים שניסו?
<kosherpup> אני בטוח שיש
<Interruptus> כוסאוחתו מה בעיה לבנות פלטפורמה בJVM
<Interruptus> שירוץ על כל מערכות ההפעלה
<Interruptus> במקום להזדמבר עם אקטיבאיקסים ודרעק
<kosherpup> ככה זה נראה שתפוז אוהבים ללקט הרבה מידע על הגולשים
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Interruptus> התוכנה שלהם שותלת כל מני ערכים ברג'יסטרי
<Interruptus> וכל מני קבצים במקומות אקזוטיים
<Interruptus> כמו system32
<kosherpup> כן הם יודעים מה הכתובת מאק שלך
<kosherpup> זה מצחיק גם בפייסבוק אומרים לי שהאבטחה שלי נמוכה
<kosherpup> ובתמורה הם רוצים עוד אינפורמציה עלי
<Interruptus> חח פייסבוק עצמו
<Interruptus> זה סוס טרויאני ענק
<kosherpup> אני מעדיף שיפרצו לי לפייסבוק מאשר לתת להם עוד מידע
<kosherpup> חחח כן
<kosherpup> אבל לא יפרצו לי לפייסבוק אני לא נרשם עם האימייל של הפייסבוק לאתרים של צפייה ישירה וכאלה
<kosherpup> בקיצור גם טושיבה וגם מייקרסופט חירבנו לי במחשב והרבה
<Interruptus> נו אימג' החוצה
<Interruptus> ואודרוב
<Interruptus> שים דיוידי של הפצה כלשהיא
<Interruptus> ותטהר את המחשב
<kosherpup> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Interruptus> למה אתה מחכה
<Interruptus> ווינדוס = עגלה
<kosherpup> יום שיני אני במשרד של אחי יש לו אנטרנט טיל נוריד שם זובונטו
<kosherpup> נתקין
<kosherpup> נפרמט ונתקין
<kosherpup> ונשים ווינדוס על מחיצה נידחת וזה יהפוך להיות מחיצה של של KVM
<kosherpup> זה רק אני שחושב ככה או VMWARE חרא?
<kosherpup> יש לי נסיון הרבה יותר טוב עם וירטואל בוקס
<kosherpup> וKVM לא ניסיתי מחמת שהמעבד שלי לא תמך וירטואליזציה
<Interruptus> ויאמוור מצוין
<Interruptus> יש לי על הדביאן
<Interruptus> 7.1.2
<Interruptus> ממש חזק וזריז
<kosherpup> וואלה
<Interruptus> מאוד סולידי ורובוסטי
<kosherpup> יפה
<kosherpup> טוב המחשב הקודם שלי היה זבעה
<kosherpup> אז אי אפשר לשפוט ממנו
<Interruptus> יאפ
<kosherpup> אז יאמר לזכותו של וירטואל בוקס שהוא עובד טוב על מחשבים ישנים:)
<kosherpup> KVM ניסית?
<Interruptus> יש לי על המכונת סוזה שלי
<Interruptus> XקN
<Interruptus> XEN
<Interruptus> עם קרנל מוכן ומזומן
<Interruptus> שמתאים
<kosherpup> הוא טוב?
<Interruptus> ומעבד תואם VT
<Interruptus> יעיל
<kosherpup> יש לי עכשיו לראשונה בחיי מעבד תואם
<kosherpup> אז בא לי להכיר את לינוקס מבפנים:)
<Interruptus> אני אגיד לך מה, מבחינת ביצועים
<Interruptus> הוא אוכל ביגטיים את וירטואל בוקס
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: עוד דיסק?
<Interruptus> ואת ויאמוור
<kosherpup> וואלה
<Interruptus> אצלי
<kosherpup> מגניב
<Ddorda> ‎אגב, חברים, http://ubuntu-il.org/oder
<Interruptus> אבל, הוא לא ידידותי מי ישמע מה
<Ddorda> ‏לשלוח לחברים!
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<kosherpup> מה ההבדל בן XEN לKMV?
<Interruptus> כאילו חסרות בו המון אופציות וכל מני טריקים שיש בויאמ
<kosherpup> וואלה
<kosherpup> ני אבדוק את הנושא:)
<kosherpup> אני אוהב תוכנות לא מושלמות
<kosherpup> זה סוג של צ'לנג'
<Interruptus> יאפ
<kosherpup> במיוחד שאני לא עושה שום דבר מיוחד במחשב שלי
<kosherpup> זה סתם תחביב\
<kosherpup> האמת אני הולך ללמוד בדיקת תוכנה
<kosherpup> אולי אפילן בסוף החודש
<Interruptus> חביב ביותר
<kosherpup> כן אני רוצה אחרי הקורס הזה ללכת לקורסים של לינוקס ולממן אותם עם עבודה חצי יום
<kosherpup> unix יותר נכון
<kosherpup> חזרתי:)
<Ddorda> ‏בטעות כתבתי קודם כתוב oder במקום order
<Ddorda> ‎http://ubuntu-il.org/order
<Ddorda> ‏להיכנס, להתלהב ולשלוח לחברים~
<Ddorda> !!
<shimi810> ‏יאללה, נפרסם בטוויטר :)
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: לך על זה :)
<shimi810> ‎http://twitter.com/UbuntuIL/status/20947140972908544
<shimi810> ‏עכשיו לקבוצה בפייסבוק..
<shimi810> ‎http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=129614033769959&id=105759822780844
<shimi810> ‏מצויין
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אדיר, כל הכבוד
<Ddorda> ‏עכשיו לגרום לכולם לעשות על זה לייק :P
<Shualdon> Ddorda: עשיתי רק בשבילך :P
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: תבורך
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, האמנם אתה מזמין עוד דיסק?
<Shualdon> עוד?
<Shualdon> Happy new year :)
<shimi810> ‏אכן, בעיקר שכשאני שומע זיקוקים באזור :)
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-01
<david123> בוקר טוב משהו פה?
<asw3_> משהו לא פה,אני המזכירה שלו
<asw3_> אפשר לעזור?
<david123> כן
<david123> פיתאום אני לא רואה צפיה בוידאו באינטרנט
<david123> יש לך מוסג למה
<david123> אובונטו 10.04
<asw3_> צפיה בוידאו באינטרנט?
<asw3_> איזה אתר?
<david123> יוטיוב
<david123> וכל מיני אתרים
<asw3_> אממ איזה גירסת פלאש מותקנת לך?
<david123> זה פיתאום קרה
<david123> לא יודע
<david123> אני כבר יש לי שנה את המערכת הזאת
<asw3_> תיאלץ לסגור את הדפדפן לגמרי
<david123> ולא היה בעיות דיי הרבה זמן
<asw3_> ולהפעיל מחדש
<david123> עשיתי את זה
<asw3_> ושאתה מנסה להיכנס לאיזה סירטון
<asw3_> מה הוא אומר?
<david123> כלום לא נותן לי להוריד אפילו מקודד
<david123> מסך שחור
<david123> והסירטון לא עובד
<asw3_> תסתכל בתוספים
<asw3_> אם מותקנים לך הדברים
<asw3_> ב- plugins
<david123> לא מותקן
<asw3_> כלום?
<david123> כלום
<asw3_> תצטרך להתקין פלאש
<david123> עשיתי חיפוש וזה נתן מראה לי שזה לא מותקן
<asw3_> תוריד ממנהל ההורדות
<asw3_> את הפלאש של מיקרומדיה
<asw3_> או איך שלא קוראים להם
<david123> בעצם מותן
<david123> הסתקלתי בתוספים
<david123> זה פיתאום קרה
<david123> אולי מחרתי משהו
<david123> פיתאום צצה לי תקיה ftp ונסיתי למחוק במרכז העזרה
<david123> ולא הלך לי
<asw3_> תנסה להתקין את פלאש מחדש
<asw3_> אני ז ז לישון
<david123> טוב לילה טוב
<i-pink> happy NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<liel> שלום לכולם
<i-pink> היי
<liel> !cmds
<i-pink> מה?
<liel> i-pink: יש כאן בוט, אז רציתי לבדוק אילו פקודות יש לו כרגע
<i-pink> OK
<liel> Ddorda: בוקר טוב
<Ddorda> ‏liel: בוקר אור
<Ddorda> ‏מה נשמע?
<liel> הכול מעולה
<i-pink> 4:30
<i-pink> הרגליים שלי הרוגות!
<Ddorda> ‏i-pink: ?
<i-pink> חגגתי את 2011 במסיבה הכי גדולה בעולם
<Ddorda> ‏i-pink: ?
<i-pink> עם כמעט 2 מיליון איש מסביבי (באותה כיכר)
<Interruptus> סחתיין
<Interruptus> אני חגגתי את המסיבה בפאב של הקיבוץ
<Interruptus> עם 40 אנשים
<Interruptus> לא כולל טוריסטיות מיפן
<Interruptus> אה והכלבה שלי שתתה וויסקי
<Interruptus> והתנהגה מוזר
<i-pink> הייתי בטיים סקוור NY
<i-pink> אני עפה לישון
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: איזה קיבוץ אתה?
<Ddorda> ‏או שאתה מעדיף לדבר על זה בפרטי?
<Interruptus> מזרע
<Interruptus> זה איפה שהחזירים
<Ddorda> ‏כן, אני מכיר את מזרע
<Ddorda> ‏את חבר או תושב?
<Ddorda> ‏אתה*
<Interruptus> אני בר-רשות
<Interruptus> כי חברה שלי היא חברת קיבוץ
<Ddorda> ‏אה, אז זה כמו להיות חבר בתכל'ס
<Interruptus> כן
<Interruptus> בלי הזכות להצביע
<Ddorda> ‏מתנהגים אליך יפה ואומרים לך "בקרוב אצלך"
<Interruptus> אבל עם כל שאר הזכויות
<Ddorda> ‏ףַ
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Interruptus> יאפ
<Ddorda> ‏נו כן, כי הכל על החשבון של החברה
<Ddorda> ‏כן, מכיר את התופעה
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: אתה במקור קיבוצניק?
<Interruptus> במקור מהמרכז
<trew1000> שבוע טוב אנשים
<trew1000> מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> ‏היי חבר'ה
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: הכל טוב
<trew1000> ברוך ה'
<trew1000> מה איתך?
<H3r0> איזה הקלה
<H3r0> 2-1
<H3r0> סוף סוף !
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: הכל טוב
<Ddorda> ‏חוץ מזה שיש לי עומס הזמנות
<Ddorda> ‏ואין לי בולים!
<trew1000> הזמנות של...
<Ddorda> ‏דיסקים
<Ddorda> ‏של אובונטו
<trew1000> בולים שכחתי מה זה
<trew1000> אה וואלה
<trew1000> איזה יפה
<trew1000> מה קבלת משלוח?
<shimi810> ‏תנסה אולי לבדוק בדואר על אישור שליחה בלי בול, יש כאלה ששולחים ככה
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: משלוח?
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אנשים שולחים עם מעטפות מבוילות
<Ddorda> ‏שהם קונים מבוילות
<Ddorda> ‏זאת הצורה הכי טובה
<Ddorda> ‏משהו שצריך להעלות בפגישה הקרובה
<shimi810> ‏מבחינתך זאת הדרך הכי טובה. באמת אישורים והתנהלות עם הדואר היא בלתי אפשרית..
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: רוצה להוסיף את זה לשיחה? הוצאה כספית למעטפות מודפסות ומבוילות?
<shimi810> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏ואז יהיה לנו גם חתום על המעטפה "אובונטו ישראל" והכתובת והכל :)
<Ddorda> ‏זה יראה מאוד פורמלי
<kosherpup> חחחח
<Ddorda> ‏תודה
<kosherpup> אני רואה אתם עובדים קשה על זה
<kosherpup> טוב אם תצליחו ללגרום לזה להיראות מיקצועי
<kosherpup> זה יכול לגרום לאנשים
<kosherpup> לנסות את זה
<shimi810> ‏נוסף לשיחה
<kosherpup> כמה עולה להזמין דיסק?
<kosherpup> תכלס כל מה שצריך זה שבן אדם יתקין את זה ואז הוא נשאר עם זה
<kosherpup> במיוחד למי שיש חומרה מתקדמת
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: חינם
<kosherpup> וואי סבבה
<kosherpup> אני אזמין ואני אשים במשרד של אחי
<Ddorda> ‎kosherpup: http://ubuntu-il.org/order
<kosherpup> תודה
<shimi810> ‏וכמה עלות השליחה עצמה? למשתמש זה חינם, לך לא
<kosherpup> כלומר?
<shimi810> ‏זה היה לדור.
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: זה יוצא 1.7 לדיסק
<Ddorda> ‏נדמה לי
<Ddorda> ‏לבול
<Ddorda> ‏לא כולל מעטפה
<Ddorda> ‏זה יוצא איזה 3₪ לאדם, משהו כזה
<Ddorda> ‏לשליחה
<trew1000> חזרתי
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: אגב, אני אשמח מאוד, שאם תזמין גם תתרום :)
<kosherpup> סבבה אני אשתדל
<trew1000> יש למישהו מושג איך אני יכול לשלוט על המהירות הקלטנה של תוכנת "רקורד מיי דסקטופ"?
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: ברוך השב
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: בהגדרות יש מקום של fps לא?
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> ומה להגדיר שם?
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: תודה
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: להעלות או להוריד את המספר לפי כמה פריימים אתה רוצה בשנייה
<trew1000> מה זה הנורמל?
<kosherpup> DDORA יש איפה לתרום במשרד?
<kosherpup> כלומר יש מקום או שזה הכל ברשת?
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: בעיקרון יש משרד, של עמותת המקור
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני חושב שזה יהיה יותר נוח לכולם אם תעשה את זה ברשת
<Ddorda> ‎kosherpup: https://www.litrom.com/?Artst_ID=149&camp=610
<shimi810> ‏חבל שהמינימום לתרומה הוא 15 שקלים, הייתי מחזיר לך כל שליחה את עלות השליחה :)
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אתה יכול לתרום על מספר שליחות בבת אחת
<Ddorda> ‏ואני אזכור לך
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<moshe742> Ddorda, תגיד, עדיין יש לך את המחשבים שאמרת שמישהו תרם?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: הוא עוד לא תרם אותם, אבל אני עדיין יכול לבקש
<Ddorda> ‏אם אני אבקש שוב, אם הם עדיין שם הוא יתן לי
<Ddorda> ‏אבל זה מחשבים ישנים
<moshe742> מה המפרט שלהם בערך?
<moshe742> כמה ישנים?
<Ddorda> ‏פנטים 2? אולי פחות?
<Ddorda> ‏ישנים, ישנים... :P
<moshe742> אוקי, אז לא שווה למה שחשבתי
<Ddorda> ‏כואבת לי היד.
<kosherpup> אולי אני אצטרף לעמותה כחבר?
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: רעיון מצוין
<Ddorda> ‏אבל לא תורם לאובונטו ישראל
<kosherpup> חחחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> אז מה הרעיון
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני בעד, תצטרף, זה חשוב :)
<Ddorda> ‏העמותה היא לא רק של אובונטו
<kosherpup> אני רק מכיר את אובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏המקור מקדמת את כל נושא התכנה החופשית
<Ddorda> ‏ואובונטו ישראל עושה אותו הדבר, אבל מתמקדת באובונטו
<kosherpup> אני אדבר איתם בטלפון כי אני גם רוצה לברר אך לתרום להם כי אין לי כרטיס אשראי
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: כתוב באתר
<Ddorda> ‏אתה יכול לשלוח צ'ק
<kosherpup> חחחחחחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> גם זה אין לי
<Ddorda> ‏אתה יכול להיפגש עם ליאור קפלן
<Ddorda> ‏או מישהו אחר מועד העמותה
<kosherpup> בירושלים?
<kosherpup> טוב כבר נדבר איתם בפון גם לגבי הצטרפות לעמותה ואיך אני אוכל לעזור להם
<Ddorda> ‏מעולה
<kosherpup> אני כמובן אעשה העדפה לשורות שלהם שקשורות באובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: כל הכבוד :)
<kosherpup> :)
<Ddorda> ‏יוו כולה יומיים
<Ddorda> ‏כבר איזה 10 הזמנות
<Ddorda> ‏אני מקווה שנקבל תרומות בהתאם
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: אגב, אתה יכול בינתיים כבר להזמים
<Ddorda> ‏להזמין*
<Leon89> ערב טוב
<nady> שבוע טוב
<nady> מישהו פה
<nady> למי יש גאט וואי
<nady> יש מישהו
<Ddorda> ‏nady: אני פה
<nady> שבוע טוב מה איתך
<nady> אתה לא ניכנס לדואר?
<Ddorda> ‏nady: למה לא?
<nady> אתה פה
<Ddorda> ‏nady: כן
<HaimN> היי, מישהו כאן מבין ברשתות?
<HaimN> יש לי ראוטר אחד ראשי בכניסה לבית, משכתי ממנו קו דרך אחד הפורטים שלו ואני רוצה לחבר אליו ראוטר שני במקום אחר בבית, מה אני צריך להגדיר?
<nady> תנסה ליפנות בפיסבוק ל013
<HaimN> Ddorda, מה נשמע? יש לך אולי מושג כלשהו איך לעשות את זה
<Ddorda> ‏HaimN: נראה לי
<Ddorda> ‏אבל למה להוציא ראוטר שני?
<Ddorda> ‏מה ההיגיון בזה?
<Interruptus> מספיק AP
<Interruptus> פשוטה
<HaimN> Ddorda, התנתקתי קודם
<HaimN> יש לנו 2 מפלסים בבית
<HaimN> ראוטר 1 למעלה והשני למטה
<Ddorda> ‏אפשר לשים hotspot
<HaimN> מה זה hotspot?
<i-pink> נקודה חמה
<Interruptus> כמו Gspot
<HaimN> בכל אופן יש לנו כבר 2 ראוטרים, יש אפשרות לעשות את זה דרכם?
<HaimN> במקום לקנות עוד משהו?
<Interruptus> הממ יש אפשרות לקנות אנטנה מרחיבת טווח
<Interruptus> אתה מקבל כבל יפה וארוך
<Interruptus> ואיזו אנטנה שנראית כמו קופסת פלסטיק עם חור מאחור בשביל לתלות על הקיר
<nady> מישהו גולש עם מודם
<Interruptus> מחבר SMT
<i-pink> תחפש מגרפה כיוונית ל2.4 GH
<Interruptus> אתה מציב את האנטנה
<Interruptus> מחבר לה קצה , מושך חוט מחבר גם בקצה השני
<Interruptus> וזהו
<Interruptus> כשעבדתי בצפת הכנתי מקלט ממסננת של פסטה
<i-pink> אין דבר כזה אנטנה מגדילת טווח
<i-pink> יש אנטנה יותר יעילה
<Interruptus> פשוט מושכים חוט
<i-pink> ויש אנטנות כיוויות
<i-pink> לא
<Interruptus> נכון שיש הנחתה וכולי
<Interruptus> יש גם מגבר
<Interruptus> ומסנן רעשים
<Interruptus> וכל מני זיבי
<i-pink> אתה יכול לשים אנטנה כיוונית
<asw3_> מגבר לא יעלה את רמת הקרינה?
<HaimN> מה שניסנו לעשות היה לחבר לראוטר הראשי כרטיס רשת שמעביר את הסיגנל על רשת החשמל ובנקודה השניה חיברנו עוד אחד כזה
<i-pink> http://www.1topstore.com/product_info.php?language=en&currency=USD&products_id=12666
<i-pink> זו אנטנה כיוונית ל2.4GH
<HaimN> ואליו חיברנו עוד ראוטר
<HaimN> עם חיבור ישיר למחשב זה עבד
<Interruptus> אחלה אנטנה
<i-pink> כלומר האנרגיה תצא רק בכיוון אחד
<Interruptus> משומשו
<HaimN> אבל דרך הראוטר השני לא
<HaimN> הבנתם מה שעשינו?
<i-pink> כן
<HaimN> דבר כזה אפשרי
<HaimN> ?
<i-pink> אני רוצה לשים על הגג את האנטנה הזו
<i-pink> http://www.1topstore.com/product_info.php?language=en&currency=USD&products_id=12666
<Interruptus> וואהוו
<Interruptus> זה מטורףף
<i-pink> היא פיצפונת
<HaimN> עש למישהו מושג למה זה לא עבד?
<HaimN> *יש
<i-pink> מה לא עובד?
<asw3_> מה האנטנה הזאתי עושה?
<HaimN> מה שניסנו לעשות
<i-pink> היא כיוונית
<HaimN> לחבר רואטר אחד לשני
<Interruptus> חחח זה ברדק זה
<Interruptus> מה שעשית
<Interruptus> יותר מדי נקודות כשל
<Interruptus> לא עדיף למשוך חוט ואנטנה
<Interruptus> מאשר להוסיף עוד ראוטר?
<i-pink> חיים מה עשיתם
<Interruptus> עוד ראוטר = עוד הגדרות
<i-pink> תסביר לי שניה
<i-pink> יכול להיות שנכנסתי באמצע
<Interruptus> הם חיברו ראוטר לראוטר
<Interruptus> כדי להגדיל את הטווח
<HaimN> את אחת היציאות הקוויות של הראוטר הראשי
<HaimN> חיברנו לכניסת
<i-pink> אין סיבה שזה לא יעבוד.
<HaimN> ה WAN
<HaimN> של השני
<Interruptus> נו דיסבלת DHCP
<Interruptus> שלא יחלק כתובת
<Interruptus> כלומר שמי שמתחבר יקבל רק מהראשי
<i-pink> אתה מחבר את אחד הLAN של הראשון לWAN של השני
<i-pink> או
<HaimN> i-pink, זה מה שעשינו
<i-pink> שתבדור האם הראוטר יודע לתפקד כרפיטר
<Interruptus> דיסבלת DHCP?
<Interruptus> הוא צריך לדעת לתפקד במוד ברידג'
<HaimN> Interruptus, אתה מתכוון בראוטר המשני?
<Interruptus> יעני רק להעביר
<Interruptus> כן
<i-pink> כן
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: הוא לא צריך
<Interruptus> הוא צריך כי אחרת הוא יתנגש
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: אם עושים את מה שענבר אמרה עכשיו
<Interruptus> אם עושים את מה שענבר אמרה לא צריך עוד ראוטר
<Interruptus> רק חוט ואנטנה
<Ddorda> ‏מה שענבר אמרה זה עניין טכני, זה פועל מאחורי הגב של הראוטר
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<i-pink> לא צריך חוט
<Ddorda> ‏בלי לשאול אותו להגדרות שלו
<Interruptus> עוד ראוטר = עוד צרות
<i-pink> רפיטר זה מוד שהראוטר אמור לתמוך בו
<i-pink> לחבר אנטנה כיוונית זה פיתרון חומרה שצריך לקנות
<HaimN> השני מחובר קוית לראשון ואמור לחבר אליו (השני) מספר מחשבים
<Interruptus> יש בארץ אנטנות יאגי נכון?
<Interruptus> או שרק מזמינים מחול
<i-pink> אפשר לבנות
<i-pink> ואפשר לקנות
<i-pink> בחול זה עולה 10$
<Interruptus> בארץ זה מתחיל ב200
<HaimN> בקיצור, מה שאמרתם זה לנטרל את ה
<HaimN> DHCP
<HaimN> בראוטר השני?
<i-pink> לא חובה
<i-pink> זה לא מה שיגרום לזה לעבוד..
<HaimN> אז מה כן?
<i-pink> איזה ראוטרים אלה?
<HaimN> יש משהו שיגרום לזה לעבוד?
<HaimN> TP-LINK
<i-pink> אני לא חושבת שיש להם מוד של רפיטר..
<i-pink> ואפילו בריג'
<Interruptus> הממ בלינקסיס יש
<Interruptus> HP procure
<Interruptus> SYMBOL
<i-pink> זה לא בלינוקס
<i-pink> חיים
<HaimN> i-pink, למה את מתכוונת?
<i-pink> מה בדיוק הבעיה?
<HaimN> שכשאני מתחבר לראוטר השני האינטרנט לא פעיל
<HaimN> בראשון אי שום בעיה
<HaimN> *אין
<i-pink> אוקי
<i-pink> איזה שטח אתה רוצה לכסות?
<i-pink> ניסית לשנות תדר?
<HaimN> 2 מפלסים
<i-pink> בבית של ההורים שלי עם TP-LINK אחד במיקום נכון יש כיסוי בכל הבית ואפילו בממד
<HaimN> זה מכסה אבל עם עוצמה חלשה
<i-pink> על איזה תדר אתה עובד?
<HaimN> ויש חדר שכמעט ולא קולט
<i-pink> איזה תדרים יש בסביבה?
<HaimN> אבא שלי ניסה על כל התדרים וזה לא עזר
<HaimN> ניסנו פעם
<asw3_> אתם מדברים על גלישה אלחוטית?
<i-pink> הראוטר במרכז הבית?
<HaimN> i-pink, כן
<HaimN> asw3_, כן
<asw3_> אה של כמה מחשבים?
<HaimN> asw3_, 5 - 6
<i-pink> אתה יכול להעביר כבל מהראוטר לצד השני של הבית?
<HaimN> i-pink, העברנו דרך רשת החשמל
<HaimN> ובחיבור ישיר למחשב זה עבד
<i-pink> אוקי
<HaimN> ואז ניסנו לחבר את זה במקום למחשב לראוטר אחר
<i-pink> תשנה את הפול למשהו אחר אם הוא לא תומך בבריג'
<i-pink> לדוגמא שהראשי יקצה 192.168.100.X
<i-pink> והמשני יקצה 10.0.0.X
<HaimN> i-pink, אבא שלי קצת חושש לשחק בזה, מחר הוא ידבר עם חבר מהעבודה שיסביר לו
<i-pink> OK
<HaimN> מה בדיוק לעשות
<HaimN> בכל אופן תודה רבה!
<i-pink> אם אתה עובד עם NAT פעיל אתה צריך להקצות כתובות שונות
<i-pink> אם אתה עובד בבריג', אז אתה צריך לבטל את הDHCP כדי שהראוטר המשני לא יקצה כתובת
<i-pink> (הכתובות ילקחו מהDHCP של הראוטר הראשי)
<HaimN> אני ממש לא מבין ברשתות, כך שאני חושש לנסות, כודם אבא שלי היה איתי והוא עזר לי
<i-pink> אבל אני זוכרת שהTP-LINK תומך בבריג'
<HaimN> אבל עכשיו הוא הלך לשון
<HaimN> *לישון
<i-pink> OK
<HaimN> בכל אופן מחר הוא אמור לדבר עם חבר מהעבודה שמכיר את התחום הזה טוב
<i-pink> אוקי
<HaimN> אם זה לא יעזור אני אשאל שוב
<i-pink> אני כאן..
<HaimN> כאן ובעוד הרבה פורומים
<HaimN> ראיתי אותך בפרש
<HaimN> HWZONE
<HaimN> WHATSUP
<i-pink> נכון
<HaimN> בקיצור, איפה שאני לא אשאל אני אמצא אותך :)
<i-pink> כן..
<i-pink> למרות שהשעות שלי קצת הפוכות..
<HaimN> לא נורא, גם שלי
<i-pink> איפה אתה?
<HaimN> אבל לצערי לא של אבא שלי
<i-pink> לא הבנתי
<Interruptus> http://www.captaincrawl.com/index.php
<Interruptus> מנוע אדיר לחיפוש מוזיקה להורדה
<Interruptus> משהו משהו
<i-pink> נשמע טוב
<i-pink> אני לא מוצאת בו אמנים!
<i-pink> victor espinola
<i-pink> dan landrum
<i-pink> לא נמצאים שם
<Ddorda> ‏יו איזה מעצבן!!@
<Ddorda> ‏הגרפים באופן אופיס זה נורא.
<trew1000> מה הבעיה?
<trew1000> הם מכוערים?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏הם עושים לי ימבה בעיות
<trew1000> תבדוק את של קאופיס
<Ddorda> ‏בחיי, אם יש מוצר אחד של MS שהייתי משלם ממיטב כספי כדי שיהיה לי ללינוקס, זה MS Office
<trew1000> לפי ההתרשמות שלי זה אופיס ממש נחמד
<Ddorda> ‏זה מבוסס על OpenOffice עד כמה שידוע לי
<trew1000> לפי מה שידוע לי הם חופשיים מאופן אופיס
<trew1000> הם עצמאיים לגמרי
<Ddorda> ‏יו.... קיביניאמו
<Ddorda> ‏שעה לוקח לו לשלוח להדפסה עמוד אחד =\
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. הנה, הוא כבר בעמוד 18
<Ddorda> ‏וזה אפילו לא הדפסה ממש, אלא לקובץ.
<Ddorda> ‏והקטע הוא שאני חייב את זה מודפס למחר.
<trew1000> למה זה ככה?
<trew1000> זה התוכנה אצליך או בכללי?
<Ddorda> ‏הלוואי וידעתי
<trew1000> אצלך*
<Ddorda> ‏לא יודע האמת
<trew1000> אם היתה תמיכה טובה בעברית בקופיס כבר מזמן הייתי שם
<trew1000> לא סובל את המראה של אופן אופיס
<asw3_> אפשר להתקין אופיס על wine?
<asw3_> פעם ראיתי מדריך
<asw3_> ולא הצלחתי
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא קרה לי אפעם
<Ddorda> ‏ יום החליט להתחיל לשחק אתי
<Ddorda> ‏בעיקרון אפשר
<Ddorda> ‏אבל יש בעיה עם עברית
<asw3_> זהו שאין ב-wine עברית
<asw3_> בכתיבה במיוחד
<asw3_> אממ גם לגרום ל-wine לעבוד כמו וינדוס
<asw3_> זה דיי מסובך
<asw3_> לפחותלגרום לו לעלות תוכנות
<Ddorda> ‏חבר'ה, לא תאמינו, אבל כבר עמוד 22!
<asw3_> מתרגש..
<asw3_> אתה מייצא ל- pdf?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: מה פתאום, זה שטויות להפעיל אופיס
<Ddorda> ‏קרוב, לפוסט סקריפט, זה די דומה
<asw3_> אממ אז רציתי להתקין בשביל מצגות
<Ddorda> ‏אבל לא בעברית?
<asw3_> כי לא כולן עובדות טוב באופן אופיס
<Ddorda> ‏לי אף מצגת לא עובדת טוב באופןאופיס
<Ddorda> ‏כי לאופןאופיס יש בעיות בכל הנוגע לסאונד
<Ddorda> ‏אוף, למה אין חבילת אופיס אחת טובה ללינוקס?!
<asw3_> יש את pptview
<asw3_> אבל הוא קצת נכה
<Ddorda> ‏הדבר היחידי שטוב באופןאופיס זה הדמוי Excel.
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: הוא עובד טוב עם סאונד?
<asw3_> אממ אני לא בטוח
<asw3_> רוב המצגות שאני רואה לא מצריכות סאונד
<asw3_> בדרך כלל..
<Ddorda> ‏אני מחפש בשביל סבתא שלי
<Ddorda> ‏היא כל הזמן רואה אתי באובונטו, שאלה אותי מה זה
<Ddorda> ‏שאלה אותי מה הסיבה שאני משתמש בזה, למה זה עדיף על מה שהיא משתמשת
<Ddorda> ‏כשאמרתי לה "אין וירוסים"
<Ddorda> ‏היא נדלקה
<asw3_> אממ היא לא תסתבך עם זה?
<Ddorda> ‏אבל היא לא יכולה לראות את המצגות שלה
<Ddorda> ‏נראה לך? למה שהיא תסתבך?
<asw3_> היא לא חדשה במחשב?
<Ddorda> ‏אם אח שלי כשהיה בן 5 הסתדר, גם היא תסתדר
<Ddorda> ‏חדשה? לא, אבל קצת איטית. בכל אופן אחרי כמה פעמים היא מבינה
<asw3_> אממ אם תצליח להתקין אופיס רגיל
<asw3_> פתרת את הבעיה
<asw3_> רק בשביל ההרצה
<asw3_> יש לך מצגת לדוגמא?
<asw3_> שאני אנסה?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: כל מצגת עם עברית ומוסיקה
<Ddorda> ‏יש כאלה בשפע באינטרנט
<asw3_> תביא לי אחת כזאתי
<Ddorda> ‏אמ.. לא נראה לי שיש לי כאן
<asw3_> אה אם אין לך זמין אז עזוב
<asw3_> סתם רציתי לבדוק אם יעבוד
<asw3_> חלק מהמצגות עובודת וחלק לא
<asw3_> אני לא מבין מה הקטע שלו
<asw3_> כנראה גירסאות שונות של אופיס
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: כשאני הייתי צריך קובץ דוגמה פשוט חיפשתי בגוגל מצגת
<asw3_> אבל כזה עם סאונד וזה..
<Ddorda> ‏"מצגת לפתוח רמקולים"
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<asw3_> LOL
<Ddorda> ‏לא מכיר את הביטוי?
<asw3_> אבל זה בתוך המצגת
<asw3_> חחח
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏גוגל יודע לחפש בתוך קבצים
<Ddorda> ‏הזמנת דיסק חדשה!
<i-pink> ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-01-02
<Ddorda> ‏i-pink: מישהו הזמין דיסק של אובונטו דרך האתר
<Ddorda> ‎http://ubuntu-il.org/order
<i-pink> מגניייב
<Ddorda> ‏בניתי טופס, אני מה זה מתלהב ממנו :)
<Ddorda> ‏כן, לאללה :)
<asw3_> אני לא מבין למה להזמין דיסק
<asw3_> אנשים מתקמצנים על 2 שח
<asw3_> בימנו אפשר לעשות עם USB
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: זה לא רק עניין של התקמצנות
<Ddorda> ‏זה עניין של "אני רוצה רשמי"
<asw3_> מה?
<asw3_> מה ההבדל?
<Ddorda> ‏אני מסכים אתך שיש בזה משהו טפשי
<asw3_> היום לרוב האנשים יש מהירות של
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: שכשאתה רוצה להתקין לחבר שלך שלא מכיר, לא תמיד הוא יקבל את זה אם זה נראה לו מוזר
<asw3_> 2.5 לפחות
<Ddorda> ‏ואם זה משהו שהוא לא מכיר, וזה על דיסק צרוב
<asw3_> אממ הוא לא יקבל את זה כי זה מערכת חדשה
<Ddorda> ‏או על דוק שהרי ידוע שאסור להעביר דוק ממחשב למחשב XD
<i-pink> כמה עולה?
<Ddorda> ‏i-pink: חינם.
<nady> דור כנס לאי מייל רגע
<asw3_> אבל מעבר לזה זה דיי מוזר
<i-pink> מגניב!
<Ddorda> ‏i-pink: אבל אנחנו מעודדים לתרום
<Ddorda> ‏מי שתורם הוא מגניב :)
<asw3_> זה דיסק DVD?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: לא
<Ddorda> ‎cd
<asw3_> ומי ממן קנוניקל?
<Ddorda> ‏הם שולחים לנו את הדיסקים
<asw3_> ואתם שולחים ברשום?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<asw3_> אז איך?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: דואר רגיל
<asw3_> http://www.slides.co.il/getPresentation.php?id=3653
<asw3_> Lol
<asw3_> תנסה ב- אופן אופיס
<asw3_> זה עובד עם סאונד
<asw3_> אממ ידוע לך שדיסק בדואר זה דבר שביר
<asw3_> ושהדוור בא עם חבילות הוא לפעמים גם מעמיס אחד על השני
<asw3_> מזה לפעמים הוא בא עם עגלה מלאה
<Ddorda> ‏בינתיים כלום לא נשבר
<Ddorda> ‏וכבר שלחתי מעל 200 דיסקים
<asw3_> אה ואללה?
<Ddorda> ‏אהא
<asw3_> ואתה שולח בלי פצפצים כאלה?
<Ddorda> ‏בהתחלה שלחתי עם, אחרי איזה 10 הבנתי שזה לא הולך ככה
<Ddorda> ‏יותר מדי עבודה להכניס את הפצפצים האלה למעטפה
<Ddorda> ‏ולא מצאתי מעטפות עם כאלה
<asw3_> יש אבל זה עולה כסף
<Ddorda> ‏יש מעטפות מיוחדות לדיסקים?
<asw3_> אם נגיד היית גובה כסף על משלוח
<asw3_> זה לא בדיוק לדיסקים
<asw3_> זה מעטפה מרופדת
<asw3_> היא באה עם הפצפצים
<asw3_> built in
<Ddorda> ‏כן, מכיר
<asw3_> בדרך כלל משתמשים בה לדואר רשום
<asw3_> אבל היא עולה כמובן משמעותית יו,r
<asw3_> יותר
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: אז זה לא טוב לי
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<asw3_> כאילו מזה משמעותית
<asw3_> כאילו אם תשלח למלא אנשים
<asw3_> אז כן
<asw3_> זה יקפיץ את המחיר
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: כרגע זה יוצא איזה 2 - 3 שקלים לשליחה
<Ddorda> ‏יותר מזה זה כבר הרבה יותר מדי
<asw3_> רגע כמה אתה משלם על בול?
<asw3_> מספיק אחד במעטפה?
<Ddorda> ‏כרגיל
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏זה נדמה לי 1.7
<asw3_> ומעטפות קנית כאלה עם לוגו?
<Ddorda> ‏לא, אבל בפעם הבאה אני אקנה עם
<asw3_> אה זה ייקר עוד יותר את הסיפור
<Ddorda> ‏נכון, אבל מבדיקה שערכתי זה יוצא עדיין סביר
<asw3_> מעניין אם תקנה את המעטפות פצפצים בסטוק
<asw3_> אם תהיה הנחה משמעותית
<asw3_> במקום לקנות מהדואר
<asw3_> נגיד מהבית דפוס
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: הסיבה שאני רוצה לקנות מהדואר ולא מהבית דפוס
<Ddorda> ‏הוא שאז אני יכול לקנות מעטפות מבוילות
<asw3_> אממ היא עולה יותר לא?
<asw3_> או כמחיר הבול?
<asw3_> דרך אגב הצלחת להפעיל את המצגת ?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3_: לא ניסיתי, כולם ישנים כאן
<Ddorda> ‏שלח לי למייל אני אנסה מחר
<asw3_> הבאתי לך לינק
<asw3_> תוריד ישירות
<asw3_> <asw3_> http://www.slides.co.il/getPresentation.php?id=3653
<asw3> אתה רושם לאיזה אנשים שלחת?
<asw3> שאם נגיד תצא גירסא חדשה
<asw3> שפשוט יורידו עידכון?
<asw3> או שזה לא עובד ככה?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: אני רושם לאיזה אנשים שלחתי, אני לא מונע מהם להזמין דיסק חדש
<Ddorda> ‏מי שרוצה שיזמין, אם מישהו מזמין יותר מדיסק אני דוחק בו לתרום
<Ddorda> ‏גם אם מישהו תרם את המינימום (15₪) הוא נתן את חלקו, וזה מספיק בשביל איזה 4 שליחות.
<Ddorda> ‏אבל מה שבתכל'ס מכניס הכי הרבה כסף זה הארועים, חבל שאין לנו הרבה כאלה
<asw3> אממ מהדוכנים?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<asw3> יפה שאנשים קונים שם דברים
<Ddorda> ‏הם לא קונים
<Ddorda> ‏הם תורמים
<asw3> אתם לא מוכרים שם מוצרים?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏אנחנו מחלקים חינם
<Ddorda> ‏ומבקשים תרומה
<Ddorda> ‏צנועה :)
<Ddorda> ‏אבל כל אחד תורם 5 ומעלה
<Ddorda> ‏ולא רק שאנחנו לא מוציאים כספים כדי לשלוח את הדיסקים, אנחנו מכניסים
<asw3> אה יפה
<asw3> היתי בטוח שזה מסתכם בהפסד
<Ddorda> ‏הדוכנים? לא
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, אני זז לישון
<Ddorda> ‏לילה טוב
<i-pink> מה לילה?
<trew1000> את האמת לא
<trew1000> 2 בצהריים
<trew1000> הוא התכווין לשנת צהריים
<trew1000> ברור שלילה
<i-pink> 8 בערב..
<i-pink> 7:45
<trew1000> זהו סיימתי עם רנדרים
<trew1000> יש לי תוצאה שאני מרוצה ממנה
<trew1000> כמובן עם בלנדר לבדה
<trew1000> i-pink: יש לך את הסרטון?
<trew1000> העלאת ליוטיוב?
<i-pink> לא
<trew1000> ;-(
<trew1000> מה קרה?
<i-pink> הייתי אתמול המסיבה הגדולה בעולם..
<trew1000> פרייאר מי שנהג?
<i-pink> הייתי בטיים סקוור
<trew1000> לא שיש לי מושג מה זה
<trew1000> i-pink: איך התוצאה?
<trew1000> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-345455
<i-pink> http://www.dailyworldbuzz.com/new-years-eve-2010-countdown-celebrations-times-square-new-years-eve-live-stream/9819/
<trew1000> אוקי הבנתי
<trew1000> מלאאאא אנשים
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אני מקווה לצלם היום
<i-pink> זה ארון הברית?
<trew1000> יפהה
<trew1000> קרוב
<trew1000> זה מזבח הקטורת
<i-pink> לארון הברית יש 2 כרובים..
<trew1000> כן
<i-pink> חשבתי מזבח
<trew1000> מכל מה שיש בעבודה הזאת אני הכי מרוצה מהזר שיש שם
<i-pink> אבל לא הבנתי למה יש לו ידיות..
<trew1000> כי כך כיו נושאים אותו
<trew1000> היו*
<trew1000> זה מזבח הקטורת
<i-pink> את המזבח לא היו נושאים
<i-pink> את הקטורת כן
<trew1000> בזמן המשכן את הכל היו נושאים
<trew1000> כי הם הלכו כל הזמן
<i-pink> לפי מה שהבנתי למזבח היו מדרגות
<trew1000> בבית המקדש לא היו נושאים אותם כי היה להם מקום קבוע
<trew1000> כן
<trew1000> לא מדרגות אלא כבש
<trew1000> אבל זה למזבח הגדול ולא למזבח הקטורת
<i-pink> OK
<trew1000> זה רק אמה על אמהבגובה 2 אמות
<trew1000> בגובה*
<trew1000> הגדול בגודל 10X10
<i-pink> נכון
<trew1000> אני מקווה שאני יצליח לעשות את הכלים
<trew1000> אני חייב לציין שלמרות שלא חשבתי שזה יהיה כך
<trew1000> יש איזה התרגשות בלעשות את זה
<i-pink> ואז יבנה בית המקדש בבלנדר
<trew1000> חח
<trew1000> מוזר אבל כן
<i-pink> נו
<i-pink> זה אחלה מקום
<i-pink> יהיה ניתן לעלות אליו בעזרת URL
<i-pink> ולהביא מנחה בSCP
<trew1000> ראית את זה?
<i-pink> את מה?
<trew1000> http://whatsup.org.il/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=6773
<trew1000> בדקתי את זה וזה ממש נחמד
<i-pink> COOL!
<trew_> באנג חזרתי
<i-pink> ?
<trew_> היה ניתוק
<trew_> לך לא היה?
<i-pink> לא
<trew_> אצלי השרת של פרי נוד
<trew_> מעיף אותי אחת לכמה זמן
<trew_> מעניין למה
<trew_> זה לא הפעם הראשונה
<i-pink> לא יודעת
<trew_> פתחתי בלוג
<trew_> מקווה לאכלס אותו בקרוב בהרבה חומר
<i-pink> תן לינק
<trew_> http://gimp-graphik.blogspot.com/
<trew_> ניסיתי היום שלבת להקלליט סרטון אבל עקב ריבוי השגיאות פרשתי
<trew_> אני אנסה מחר אולי
<trew_> אני עוד לא רגיל לדבר למחשב חח
<i-pink> אובונטו 10.10
<i-pink> זה טימון?
<trew_> מה?
<trew_> מתכוונת סוריקיטה?
<trew_> אין לי מושג אני עם מנדריבה
<i-pink> http://ubuntu-il.org/sites/default/files/maverick-meerkat.jpg
<i-pink> וזה טימון
<trew_> עלית על זה עכשיו?
<i-pink> כן
<trew_> חח
<trew_> את לא מספיק עוברת על הבלוג של דור
<i-pink> מהה
<i-pink> הוא כתב את זה שם?
<trew_> זכור לי שכן
<trew_> הוא מעדכן כל הזמן
<trew_> טוב נראה לי שאני זז לישון
<trew_> לפני שהצוציקים שלי קמים לגן
<trew_> לילה טוב
<i-pink> OK
<trew1000> בוקר טוב
<trew1000> יותר נכון כמעט צהריים טובים
<trew1000> Yaron-Heb: איש עסוק?
<liel> שלום לכולם
<moshe742> liel, פה?
<liel> moshe742: כן
<moshe742> אתה עדיין צריך את הבוט לוויקי שלכם?
<liel> moshe742: של קהילת הארץ'?
<moshe742> כן
<liel> moshe742: לא, מצאנו תוסף לוויקי שעושה את זה אוטומטית
<moshe742> אהה, אוקי
<moshe742> אני פשוט עכשיו חושב שאני יודע מספיק כדי לבנות את זה סוף סוף
<Ddorda> ‏היי חבר'ה
<Ddorda> ‏מה קורה?
<liel> Ddorda: הכול מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏liel: יפה יפה
<Ddorda> ‏שמע איזה דבר מגניב בניתי
<moshe742> דור, מה המצב?
<Ddorda> ‏תכנה שעוקבת אחרי התרומות שלנו
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: הכל נחמד :)
<liel> Ddorda: באיזו שפת תכנות?
<moshe742> חביב התכנה שבנית:)
<Ddorda> ‎liel: Python :)
<Ddorda> ‏ככה אני אוכל לעקוב אחרי השינויים בלתרום
<liel> Ddorda: אפשר לראות את הקוד?
<Ddorda> ‏liel: זה לא משהו מסובך במיוחד. עכשיו אני עוד עובד על החלק האחרון
<Ddorda> ‏אבל בעיקרון זה כבר עובד
<Ddorda> ‏liel: אני אשלח לך כשאני אסיים
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אתה יכול לשנות את הטופיק
<moshe742> עקרונית כן, אבל למה? ותזכיר לי איך
<Ddorda> ‎Forums: http://forum.ubuntu-il.org
<Ddorda> ‎wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-il.org
<Ddorda> ‎LP team: http://lp.ubuntu-il.org
<shimi810> ‏ולשנות את האג'נדה לוויקי באתר
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אתה גם מנהל, אתה יודע?
<Ddorda> ‏אם אני לא טועה
<Ddorda> ‏כן, בהחלט, אתה מופיע ברשימה
<shimi810> ‏וואלה ננסה
<Ddorda> ‏ויש לנו גם עמוד פייסבוק
<moshe742> אני צריך להיכנס כאופ בשביל זה
<shimi810> ‏עמוד? תן קישור
* moshe742 changed the topic of #ubuntu-il to: Welcome to the Israeli LoCo channel || Forums and Site: http://forum.ubuntu-il.org || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-il.org || LP team: http://lp.ubuntu-il.org || Next IRC meeting is on the 6/1, 19:00. agenda at http://tinyurl.com/3y7cqt7 || IRC guidelines at http://tinyurl.com/34xxd9
<moshe742> בוצע
<Ddorda> ‎shimi810: fb.ubuntu-il.org
<moshe742> אגב, אני בונה עכשיו בוט שיוכל להחליף את הבוט של ליאל, השאלה איך נחליט אם כדאי לעבוד איתו או עם הבוט של ליאל
<Ddorda> ‏וגם טוויטר
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: כרגע אנחנו לא עם הבוט של ליאל
<Ddorda> ‏אבל ליאל תרם לא מעט לקוד שלו :)
<moshe742> אז איזה בוט?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: של ארץ'
<Ddorda> ‏של דורון יותר נכון
<moshe742> אוקי, הענין הוא איך נחליט איזה עדיף עבורנו?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: זה שכרגע
<Ddorda> ‏כי הוא הכי בטיפול
<Ddorda> ‏וליאל צריך את הזמן שלו בשביל המיזמים שלו
<Ddorda> ‏יש לו מספיק מיזמים
<moshe742> אני מתכוון הבוט שלי או הנוכחי? אני יכול לתחזק את הבוט שלי בסה"כ
<Ddorda> ‏הנוכחי, הוא אחלה
<Ddorda> ‏אם אתה רוצה לפתח משהו לצ'אט הייתי ממליץ לפתח פלאגינים
<Ddorda> ‏לא חסר דברים שצריך
<Ddorda> ‏liel: אם כבר, כמה אתה שקוע בחזו"ן? תוכל לפנות בימים הקרובים כמה שעות לבנות איזה פלאגין או שניים?
<moshe742> אני פרקטית לא מכיר את הפרויקט, אבל אשמח לעזור, השאלה אם אפשר לכתוב דברים לפרויקט בפרל?
<liel> !g developing python models in Perl
<Hoborg> Best Practice Webinars for Developing and Managing Perl, Python ... - http://www.activestate.com/webinars
<liel> אופס
<liel> זה מודול, לא מודל
<liel> !g developing python modules with Perl
<Hoborg> Best Practice Webinars for Developing and Managing Perl, Python ... - http://www.activestate.com/webinars
<trew1000> Ddorda: אפשר טובה?
<liel> Ddorda: אילו פלאגינים? אני כרגע עסוק בכתיבת הפרוטוקול של חזו"ן
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: דבר:)
<moshe742> אגב, איזה פיצ'רים יש לבוט הנוכחי? אני כבר עשיתי לבוט שלי אפשרות ללוג ולסיכום שיחה חלקי
<Ddorda> ‏liel: צריך פלאגין לוגינג ללינוקס יל
* shimi810 changed the topic of #ubuntu-il to: Welcome to the Israeli LoCo channel || Forums and Site: http://forum.ubuntu-il.org || Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-il.org || LP team: http://lp.ubuntu-il.org || Next IRC meeting is on the 6/1, 19:00. agenda at http://bit.ly/fDIlm7 || IRC guidelines at http://tinyurl.com/34xxd9
<liel> Ddorda: זה לא מאמץ גדול לכתוב את זה, הרי יש את הלוגר המעולה של הובורג 2 וכל מה שצריך זה להתאים אותו מעט
<Ddorda> ‏liel: מצוין
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<liel> Ddorda: תהיה לך בעיה לעשות את זה בעצמך?
<liel> אני פשוט עמוס עד הגג בעניינים כמו אבטחה של המערכת באמצעות SSL ו־GPG
<Ddorda> ‏liel: אין לי מכעט ניסיון, אני מוכן לנסות
<Ddorda> ‏כמעט
<liel> Ddorda: תודה :)
<Ddorda> ‏יו יש הזמנה של מישהו ומה זה לא בא לי לשלוח לו =\
 * H3r0 slaps Ddorda 
<H3r0> help me!
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: נו טובי הלינוקסאים עוזרים לך
<H3r0> Ddorda - ואתה לא נכלל ברשימה הנ"ל?
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: לא
<Ddorda> ‏אפילו לא מתקרב
<Ddorda> ‏לדעתי
<H3r0> דעתך לא התקבלה
<H3r0> Ddorda - איך אני מוסיף את זה
<H3r0> https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: כי עוד לא פגשת טובים ממני
<H3r0> לPPA
<Ddorda> ‏תבוא לאוגוסט פינגווין תראה מה זה ספצים אמיתיים
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: מה עם זה?
<Ddorda> ‏אתה רוצה להתקין את ה־PPA?
<H3r0> Ddorda - יאפ
<Ddorda> ‏כל ההוראות כתובות לך בעמוד
<Ddorda> ‏nicrocodile: מה קורה?
<H3r0> Ddorda - in synaptic?
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: לא
<nicrocodile> סבבה
<nicrocodile> מה איתך?
<Ddorda> ‎H3r0: https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<Ddorda> ‏nicrocodile: אתה יודע, כרגיל
<H3r0> Ddorda - I need to insert ppa:jd-team/jdownloader  in synaptic?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‎H3r0: אתה צריך ב־software sources
<H3r0> כן הבנתי
<H3r0> יש את זה גם בsynaptic נראלי
<Ddorda> ‏אפשר להגיע לשם גם דרך synaptic, כן
<Ddorda> ‏תגידו, כשהתחברתי ראו את הכינוי שלי כמה פעמים?
<H3r0> Ddorda - מוזר עכשיו אני רוצה להוריד את החבילה דרך מנהל החבילות אחרי ההוספה ועידכון מקורות וזה לא מוצא :\
<H3r0> לא משנה
<H3r0> הסתדר
<Ddorda> ‏H3r0: נזל טוב :)
<H3r0> תודה רבה
<H3r0> עכשיו אני מעדכן אותו
<H3r0> עכשיו אני צריך לחשוב
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda: כשהתחברת ראו את הכינוי רק פעם אחת, עם ה־ member
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אדיר תודה
<moshe742> Ddorda, באיזה בוט אנו משתמשים במפגשים של הקהילה?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: הרגיל
<Ddorda> ‏של דורון
<moshe742> אז בעצם אם אני בונה את הבוט כנראה שלא יהיה לו שימוש בקהילה אלא אם הוא יספק משהו שאין בבוט של דורון, נכון?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: כן
<Ddorda> ‏וגם אז - תזכור שהרבה יותר קל לבנות פלאגין
<moshe742> Ddorda, איזה פלאגאין צריך לבנות ומה צריך לדעת בשביל זה?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: צריך לדעת פייתון באופן בסיסי
<Ddorda> ‏ובעיקר לראות איך שאר המודולים בנויים
<Ddorda> !g git soombot
<Hoborg> netanelshine&#39;s Profile - GitHub - https://github.com/netanelshine
<Ddorda> ‏לא, טעות :P
<moshe742> הענין הוא שאני לא יודע פייתון, אני חייב ללמוד את זה עבור זה?
<Ddorda> !g git soomsoom
<Hoborg> netanelshine&#39;s Profile - GitHub - https://github.com/netanelshine
<Ddorda> ‏מה לעזאזל?
<moshe742> הענין הוא שלא שווה לי ללמוד שפה חדשה לפני שאני יודע את פרל כמו שצריך
<i-pink> היי
<moshe742> Ddorda, מה היכולות של הבוט הנוכחי?
<i-pink> בוקר טוב
<moshe742> ערב טוב ומבורך:)
<i-pink> כאן בוקר
<moshe742> איפה את?
<i-pink> בתפוח
<moshe742> ושם בוקר?? עכשיו התעוררת?
<Ddorda> ‏i-pink: מה קורה?
<i-pink> מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏i-pink: תץגידי, מה דעתך עאל מחשבים ניידים של מק?
<Ddorda> ‏מעבר למחיר
<i-pink> שהם בנויים לתפארת
<Ddorda> ‏כמה שאני חושב על זה יותר אני חושב שהם מחשבים מצוינים ואני שוקל ברצינות לקנות אחד כזה כשיהיה לי הכסף
<Ddorda> ‏i-pink: גם את חושבת? הו, לפחות מישהו אחד אתי בדעה
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<i-pink> ושיש לי רק דקות ספורות לדבר על אפל
<Ddorda> ‏i-pink: אוקיי
<moshe742> תבדוק אם הם באמת חזקים יותר או רק יפים יותר
<i-pink> סורי נגמר הזמן
<Ddorda> ‏i-pink: אז מה שלומך?
<Ddorda> ‏i-pink: להת'
<i-pink> אסור לי יותר לדבר על זה..
<Ddorda> ‏i-pink: חחח
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: הם איכותיים יותר
<Ddorda> ‏לא בגלל מה שאומרים
<moshe742> i-pink, מה את עושה בימינו אלה?
<Ddorda> ‏אלא ממה שאני התנסיתי וראיתי
<moshe742> Ddorda, תחשוב בהשוואה ללינוקס, לא בהשוואה לחלונות
<moshe742> הם מנפחים את המחיר בהשוואה למחשב זהה מבחינת החומרה בגלל שזה מאק
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אני לא מדבר על המערכת הפעלה
<moshe742> איך השוות בין המאק למחשב רגיל?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: למק יש חומרה רגילה של PC
<Ddorda> ‏רק צריך להסתכל על המפרט
<Ddorda> ‏ולהשוות מחירים
<Ddorda> ‏ואני לא משווה עם מחירים בארץ.
<Ddorda> ‏כי אז זה אכן לא משתלם
<moshe742> וזה יותר זול בהשוואה למחשב רגיל?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏זה יקר יותר
<trew1000> i-pink: החלטתי לשגע אותך
<trew1000> אני סקרן מה לעשות
<trew1000> יש סרטון?
<moshe742> אם זה יקר יותר למה כדאי לקנות מאק??
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: בגלל בחינות אחרות
<Ddorda> ‏אמנם המחיר יקר יותר עבור החומרה
<Ddorda> ‏אבל הם עשו עבודת גימור מצוינת
<moshe742> אז אתה אומר בגלל העיצוב?
<Ddorda> ‏כן, אבל זה לא כזה פשוט
<Ddorda> ‏לפרט?
<moshe742> כן, כי זה נראה לי ענין של טעם בסופו של דבר יותר מאשר ענין של יכולות המחשב
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏זה עניין של מחשבה
<Ddorda> ‏אני אוהב חברות שמשקיעות מחשבה
<Ddorda> ‏ובאספקט הזה אפל שיחקו אותה
<Ddorda> ‏לא מבחינת איך המחשב נראה, זה לא העניין
<Interruptus> הייתי קונה מחשב אפל
<Ddorda> ‏אלא איך הוא פועל
<Interruptus> רק בשביל לנפץ אותו בכיכר העיר
<Interruptus> ולרקוד על השברים
<moshe742> אבל הוא כזה רק בגלל שהוא סגור כמו מבצר, לא בגלל משהו אחר
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: וזאת למה?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: כלומר?
<Interruptus> כי אני כל כך מתעב
<Interruptus> את החברה הזאת
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: למה?
<Interruptus> ובפרט את המנכל המגלומן
<moshe742> היעילות שלו מעולה בגלל שהם בונים את זה למפרט הספציפי שלהם, אתה לא יכול להריץ את המערכת שלהם על מחשבים אחרים גם אם הם שונים במשהו קטן מאוד
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: אבל לא אמרתי מילה אחת על המערכת הפעלה שלהם
<moshe742> המחשב עצמו אם תריץ עליו מערכת הפעלה אחרת משלהם לא יעבוד יותר טוב מאשר מחשבים אחרים באותו המפרט
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: למה אתה מתעב את החברה?
<Interruptus> מוכרים לך חומרה סינית
<Interruptus> וביאסדי מסורס
<Ddorda> ‏מסורס?
<Interruptus> במחירי הון תועפות
<Interruptus> כן זה ביאסדי דור שני
<Interruptus> עם גרפיקה יפה
<moshe742> Interruptus, המערכת שלהם מעולה, אבל סגורה קשות
<Interruptus> לא היא לא
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: לווא דווקא
<moshe742> החומרה של כל היצרניות מיוצרות בסין
<Interruptus> אם כבר ביאסדי יש את 8.1
<Interruptus> לא כולם
<moshe742> Ddorda, למה אתה מתכוון?
<Interruptus> LG - קוריאה
<Interruptus> פנסוניק - קוריאה
<Interruptus> DELL
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: מצד שני, הם לא BSD נקי, וההיסטורייה שלהם הרבה יותר מדי עתיקה מכדי שתוכל לטעון שהם עשו משהו לא בסדר מהחבינה הזאת
<Interruptus> הונגריה סלובקיה אירלנד
<moshe742> Interruptus, אוקי, המזרח הרחוק
<Interruptus> sony - טיוואן יפן מלזיה
<Ddorda> ‏בכל אופן, אני בכלל לא דיברתי על התוכנה
<moshe742> Ddorda, אם אתה מריץ מערכת הפעלה אחרת ממאק על מאק, האם תראה ביצועים טובים יותר מאשר על מחשב בעל מפרט זהה?
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אם כבר מדברים על התוכנה
<Interruptus> פעם מאק היה פאוורפיסי
<Interruptus> מעבד של IBM ומוטורולה
<Interruptus> אז היה על מה לדבר
<Ddorda> ‏אז תריצו חיפוש על מי פיתח את CUPS
<Interruptus> אפל קנו את קאפס
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: זה אני יודע
<Ddorda> ‏אבל הם המשיכו לפתח אותו
<Ddorda> ‏והשאירו אותו קוד פתוח
<Interruptus> הם קנו פיתוח מוכן
<Interruptus> זה הרשיון שלו אומר
<moshe742> אתה מדבר על השרת מדפסות של לינוקס?
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: הם החברה המפתחת כרגע, הם יכלו לסגור את הקוד בכל שלב
<Ddorda> ‏והם לא עשו את זה
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא אומר שאפל טובים, אבל אני אוהב לסקור מכמה כיוונים
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: כן, בן היתר של לינוקס
<moshe742> השאלה אם זה חוקי בכלל, מה גם שזה לא היה עוזר להם אם היה להם מאבק מצד אנשי הקוד הפתוח בנושא
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: חוקי מאוד
<Ddorda> ‏כבר חוזר
<Ddorda> ‏חזרתי
<Ddorda> ‏Interruptus: לכל חברה יש את היתרונות והחסרונות שלה. אני רואה יותר יתרונות מחסרונות באופן ספציפי על המחשבים הניידים שלהם
<Ddorda> ‏כל השאר לדעתי זה חרא ולא הייתי נוגע
<Ddorda> ‏הניידים והמייטי מאוד
<Ddorda> ‏מאוס*
<Ddorda> ‏connex: מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> !seen connex
<Ddorda> ‏צריך שתהיה פקודה כזאת
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: הנה משהו שחסר בבוט
<moshe742> Ddorda, ומה היא תעשה?
<Ddorda> ‏תגיד מתי אותו משתמש נראה לאחרונה
<connex_> hi ddora
<moshe742> אוקי, ומה כבר יש בבוט הנוכחי? כדי שלא יהיה מחסור בבוט שלי
<moshe742> בנוסף איך אני יכול לעשות פלאגין כדי להוסיף את היכולת הזו לבוט הנוכחי?
<Ddorda> ‏connex_: מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: לא עדיף להכין פשוט תוסף לבוט הנוכחי?
<connex_> it's all good, how are you?
<Ddorda> ‎connex_: all good, can't complain ;)
<connex_> You haven't updated your blog. what's up with tat?
<Ddorda> ‎connex_: don't have time, sorry
<Ddorda> ‎tbh i was just about to do it today
<connex_> It's ok, I though something happened to you. thats all/
<moshe742> Ddorda, אני לא יודע עדיין איך לעשות תוסף לתכנה של דרור, הרי צריך לדעת איך "להגיד לתכנה את המידע וכדומה
<Ddorda> ‏דורון, לא דרור :)
<Ddorda> ‏moshe742: זה ממש פשוט
<Ddorda> ‏תוריד את הקוד ותראה
<moshe742> את הקוד של מה?
<moshe742> של הבוט?
<Interruptus> הממ יצא למישהו להתעסק בpercona?
<moshe742> מאיפה?
<Interruptus> על סנטוס או רדהאט
<connex_> test123
<H3r0> 123test
<trew1000> ואז הם אמרו
<trew1000> בלה בלה בלה
<trew1000> שתו קפה
<trew1000> והלכו לישון
<trew1000> עד למחרת
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: ?
<trew1000> כלום
<trew1000> השיעמום תקף שוב
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: מה זה בעיות אינטרנט
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Shualdon> כנראה
<trew1000> Ddorda: שמעת על דרורית?
<trew1000> תוכנה לניהול חשבוניות ולקוחות וכו'
<trew1000> של אורי עידן
<trew1000> השימוש בה חופשי כל עוד אתה לא צריך מודולים שאין בתוכנה?
<trew1000> או שיש את התוכנה הבסיסית ואם אתה רוצה יכולות נוספות אז אתה צריך לשלם עליהם?
<trew1000> http://drorit.helicontech.co.il/
<nady> khkv
<nady> לילה טוב
<connex> משיהו פה?
<Ddorda> ‏connex: אני
<connex> מה נשמע?
<Ddorda> ‏connex: הכל טוב
<Ddorda> ‏ואתה?
<connex> מצויין
<connex> תגיד
<connex> למה המצב של לינוקס ישראל כזה עגום?
<Ddorda> ‏לינוקס ישראל?
<Ddorda> ‏אתה מתכוון ללינוקס בישראל או לאובונטו ישראל?
<connex> גם וגם
<Ddorda> ‏connex: דווקא המצב בסדר
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-26
<cliffybx> heloo
<cliffybx> anyone here
<asdaad> צ'אט ישראל
<asdaad> sndra roman SEXXY pics free http://www.mediafire.com/?ao18wcmesd1d9zz
<ircdd> שלום..
<trerq> היי כולם
<trerq> חנוכה שמח
<trerq> מישהו יודע איך אני מוסיך PPA דרך המסוף?
<trerq> מוסיף*
<trerq> זאת הפקודה שרשמתי
<trerq> sudo apt-add-repository ppa: kubuntu-ppa/backports
<trerq> אבל הוא אומר שחסר לו ארגומנטים
<trerq> moshe742: זמין?
<trerq> טוב מסתבר שהבעיה היתה רווח
<trerq> היי חברים
<trerq> יש לי בעיה אני לא מצליח להכניס PPA נוסף למנהל החבילות שלי
<trerq> יתכן ואני עושה טעות כלשהי רק שאין לי מושג מה
<trerq> איך מוסיפים מאגר PPA לאובונטו?
<ircdd> ?
<trerq> ircdd: ??
<ircdd> איך מגדירים גישת ssh באובונטו?
<trerq> אני לא יודע
<trerq> אני רק יודע שזה משתמש בפורט 21
<ircdd> זה לא פורט של ftp?
<ircdd> טוב לא משנה
<ircdd> רציתי לפתוח גישת ftp למערכת
<ircdd> ssh סליחה
<trerq> למי ששואל הסתדרתי
<trerq> תודה על העזרה לכולם
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-27
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> היי יש כאן מישהו?
<i-pink> מישהו מבין כאן בJS?
<i-pink> מישהו מבין כאן בJS?
<i-pink> trerq,
<trerq> אני לא
<i-pink> סורי שנעלמתי לך אז
<i-pink> פשוט קיבלתי טלפון וזה נמשך המון זמן
<i-pink> זו הגירסאת בלנדר שיש לי ברפוזיטורי
<i-pink> 2.49.2~dfsg-1ubuntu1
<trerq> הגרסה הישנה
<i-pink> כמה זה גרוע?
<trerq> זה לא יעזור לך לגרסה החדשה
<i-pink> דיכאון
<i-pink> נכון את הורידים חותכים לאורך...
<trerq> לא לרוחב כן
<trerq> אוי שפה עברית שפה נהדרת
<i-pink> מעניין
<i-pink> אני ממש מיואשת
<i-pink> כמה קוד יכול לגרום ליאוש
<rotem> שלום, שלשום שדרגתי מ10.04 ל 10.10. במהלך השדרוג המערכת הזהירה כי אוזל המקום במחיצה. לאחר סיום השדרוג ואתחול המחשב, המחשב לא מעלה ממשק גרפי, אלא טקסט בלבד. הצלחתי להגיע למממשק גרפי לאחר בחירה ברקברי מוד. איך אני יכול לאפשר ממשק גרפי רגיל? כרגע אני ג
#ubuntu-il 2011-12-30
<LIOR> hello everyone
<LIOR> is there anyone here who maybe can help me
<LIOR> ive made changes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and now ubuntu dont boot
<LIOR> in recovery mode cant make changes again because the file is read only file
<LIOR> any suggestions?
<LIOR> i can read hebrew but cant print it with live cd
#ubuntu-il 2012-01-01
<anonyless> מישהו פה חי?
<Amir_> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> i
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hi
<Guest99525> hih
#ubuntu-il 2012-12-24
<yharrow_> Hey peoples
<yharrow> hey :D
<yharrow> sorry I missed your message yesterday. Went to bed early
<Interruptus> howdy ho
<yharrow> aww, missed your answer man. I'll try again tomorrow :P
<Interruptus> yo ho
#ubuntu-il 2012-12-25
<soundz> שלום?
<Interruptus> הולה
#ubuntu-il 2012-12-26
<yharrow> hey guys
<Interruptus> hola yharrow
<yharrow> hey Interruptus  :D
<yharrow> hows it going
<Interruptus> not too bad
<Interruptus> how yours?
<yharrow> ok doing a little FPS atm
<yharrow> and lurking here of course
<yharrow> I noticed that there hasnt been much activity with the team since about 2010 at least according to the wiki
<yharrow> Is that accurate?
<yharrow> Either way, I'd like to help the team in some way if I can.
<Interruptus> this place is quite dead
<yharrow> I just don't know who to ask and you are the only one I see online
<Interruptus> the big years was about 4 years ago
<yharrow> yeh I noticed xD
<yharrow> at least in IRC
<yharrow> well tbh with steam coming out with a version for linux, I think ubuntu has alot of doors opened for it.
<Interruptus> im not too much into gams
<Interruptus> games
<Interruptus> and im using fedora and debian mainly
<yharrow> Yes, but its a major factor that affects popularity and rate of adoption among common users
<yharrow> I used so many distros I cant remember all the names. But all common ppl care about is ease of use
<Interruptus> indeed
<yharrow> and the more people use linux, the better it is for hte whole eco system
<yharrow> thats why I got into ubuntu in the first place
<yharrow> because of its potential to bring good to all of us
<Interruptus> once my gf laptop got thrashed , i gave her mine
<yharrow> xD
<Interruptus> she almost threw a shoe over me
<yharrow> lmao
<yharrow> which distro?
<yharrow> debian?
<yharrow> or gentoo?
<Interruptus> fedora
<yharrow> :P
<yharrow> oh ok
<yharrow> if u wnat her to throw u out, give her gentoo
<Interruptus> lol, this is on a border of masochism
<Interruptus> even for me
<yharrow> lmao
<yharrow> xD
<yharrow> exactly
<yharrow> but it gives the community charcter
<yharrow> what would sane ppl be without crazies?
<Interruptus> i did try gentoo
<yharrow> i never did, wasnt brave enough
<Interruptus> i watched the computer compiling stuff until i went a sleep sitting
<yharrow> but of course i know some pp lhave legitimate reasons for trying it
<yharrow> lol
<yharrow> gentoo in some ways is the extreme example of a custom sports car
<yharrow> except for operating systems
<yharrow> The problem with ubuntu, was that even though it was the best, it still wasnt good enough. And so it lost momentum
<yharrow> but considering the unique market these days
<Interruptus> i dont like when the release masters of the distro pushing me stuff that i dont want and i dont need
<Interruptus> alot of stuff
<yharrow> with the advent of mobile computing and the adoption of linux by popular distirbutors of applicaitons of games
<yharrow> and games*
<yharrow> yes but if you only upgrade
<yharrow> and dont reinstall
<yharrow> u wont get pushed too much afaik
<Interruptus> my debian is 13 yrs old
<Interruptus> and counting
<Interruptus> so many hardware parts went in and out
<Interruptus> and so many upgrades i did
<Interruptus> its still standing and serving
<Interruptus> just like toyota hilux
<yharrow> honestly I never had too much trouble with upgrading ubuntu either after a certain point
<yharrow> haha xD
<yharrow> ubuntu used to do a crappy job at upgrading but its pretty smooth these days
<Interruptus> never had any success upgrading ubuntu
<yharrow> when did you try
<Interruptus> 8.04 9.04
<Interruptus> 9.10
<Interruptus> 10.04
<Interruptus> 10.10
<yharrow> sorry got distracted
<yharrow> i think around 10.10 is when things started tgetting better but then again some machines always had problems
<yharrow> either way, my policy with linux has alwys been use what works
<yharrow> I think when steam comes out for linux alot of ppl will jump back on the linux ship. I just wanted to get a head start :P
<yharrow> because honestly if theres no ship for ppl to catch we could miss an oppurtunity for linux
<yharrow> despite all the crap linux makes me take I still believe in it
<yharrow> especially with MS getting all greedy with its App Store
<Interruptus> i always had troubles with exotic HW products
<Interruptus> like
<Interruptus> FC cards
<Interruptus> SCSI controllers
<Interruptus> SAS controllers
<Interruptus> i had to get the FW myself and load it
<yharrow>  yeh no noob will evr have the patience to do that
<yharrow> i think mark shuttleworth is such a visionary that ppl still dont understand his vision
<yharrow> 5 years ago or even 2 years ago most ppl would have put a 100 dollar bet that linux would never have any quality games. but these days top tier producers are devloping for linux
<yharrow> but even that is just a stepping stone for the final goal
<yharrow> which I believe is the ultimate freedom of software and information
<yharrow> the fact that the richest man in the world made his fortune on a single product which isnt even physical is something to think about
<yharrow> and yes there are many issues like yopu mentioned just before with hardware
<yharrow> but that is all changing
<yharrow> some OS purists may not like it, but the more large companies get involved, the better hardware support gets
<yharrow> How long have you used linux for?
<Interruptus> since 1999
<yharrow_mobile> testing
#ubuntu-il 2012-12-27
<yharrow> hey ppls
<trew100> yharrow: היי
<Interruptus> Howdy
<yharrow> hey trew100 Hi Interruptus  :D
<yharrow> hows everyone doing today?
<yharrow> מה המצב כולם :D
<trew100> נושמים
<trew100> :-)
<yharrow> :D
<Interruptus> לא רע בעליל
<trew100> מסכים עם המונח לא רע
<trew100> במיוחד אחרי שסיימתי פה 2 מטלות מעצבנות...
<yharrow> רק נושמים?
<trew100> זה מה שחשוב
<yharrow> ^^
<yharrow> by the way, while I can understand most things. My hebrew is still a little rusty. Just saying :P
<Interruptus> i just tried to revive an old toshiba satelite laptop
<yharrow> :o
<yharrow> any luck?
<Interruptus> eh
<Interruptus> maybe the hard disk is useable
<Interruptus> anything else is a big door break
<yharrow> what happend to it?
<yharrow> was it damaged or just too old to run a modern OS?
<Interruptus> its the former laptop of my gf
<Interruptus> t2400 dualcore, 2gb ram 250 gb hard disk
<yharrow> is this the one she threw a shoe at you for?
<Interruptus> neh i gave her my auld IBM T61
<yharrow> those specs are not half bad
<yharrow> xD
<Interruptus> with debian on it
<Interruptus> this laptop has gone kaput
<yharrow> lol I remember debian. Back when I tried it though you could only install using command line
<Interruptus> not even turning on
<yharrow> ouch
<yharrow> maybe its a bios issue?
<Interruptus> i think its more electric issue
<yharrow> i had a similar issue and I solved it by removing the bios battery for 24 hours
<yharrow> or so
<yharrow> and then i put it back in and it worked
<yharrow> but eveyr so often when it wsant shut down correctly the issue would repeat itself
<Interruptus> i just watched a tutorial how to disassemble that thing appart
<Interruptus> looks quite evil
<Interruptus> http://likestoramble.com/2012/02/17/how-to-disassemble-a-toshiba-satellite-l300-laptop/
<yharrow> ugh i always hated working with laptops cause they rae all so different and parts are so easy to lose
<yharrow_steam> i know some ppl make a killing off of it. but still, I don't hve the patience for that sort of thing xD
<yharrow_steam> by the way trew100  do you speak english well? If not I can make do with hebrew so you can join the conversation.
<Interruptus> lots of small screws\
<Interruptus> and each one needs diff srewdriver
<yharrow_steam> yeh i forgot bout the differnt screw driver part
<manowar3> boker tov
#ubuntu-il 2012-12-28
<lousygarua> boker tov
#ubuntu-il 2012-12-30
<avihay> XKB is driveing me nuts, NUTS! hot whe frell do I kill it?
<avihay> I hope it's dead now...
#ubuntu-il 2013-12-25
<demon^eye> היי
<demon^eye> יש פה מישהו?
<demon^eye> הלוו
<demon^eye> Hש פה מישהו?
<demon^eye> צריך עזרה
<passiveobserver> ...
<demon^eye> בעיה בפונטים
<demon^eye> שאני פותח מסמך טקסט מה שבערבית בפנים נראה גיבריש
<demon^eye> עברית
<demon^eye> לא ערבית
<passiveobserver> try #israel btw :)
<demon^eye> israel on this server?
<passiveobserver> tis usually more active (?)
<demon^eye> tis?
<passiveobserver> it is *
<demon^eye> i need help
<demon^eye> haa
<passiveobserver> what editor is this? what os?
<demon^eye> u speak hebrew?
<demon^eye> OS - ubuntu
<passiveobserver> also try #israel on this server possibly they are more responsive than this channel via my obesrvation although people here are also very experienced.
<passiveobserver> I'm using windows at all.
<passiveobserver> ubuntu only in virtualbox sometimes.
<demon^eye> israel channel need to be register
<demon^eye> i see :/
<demon^eye> so why are u in such room?
<demon^eye> u dont use linux  :P
<passiveobserver> maybe also should try #libreoffice (or whatever editor you are using.)
<demon^eye> nope mate , even d/l a hebrew character look gibrish
<demon^eye> its something about "using none unicode" like i n win :)
<demon^eye> מישהוא פה ??
<Avihay> demon^eye: hi
<Avihay> what type of file are you trying to open?
<Avihay> and what version of Ubuntu, and with what program does it try to open it with?
<demon^eye> HI
<demon^eye> u spw
<demon^eye> u speak hebrew?
<Avihay> also, can you see websites in hebrew?
<Avihay> כן
<demon^eye> אהה
<demon^eye> הכול בעברית פיקס
<demon^eye> רק בתוך קבצים שאני פותחי קבצי TXT העברית גיבריש
<Avihay> אז איזה סוג קובץ ועם איזו תוכנה?
<demon^eye> או שאני מוריד קובץ עברית מהרשת השם בגיבריש
<demon^eye> אובוטו 12.04
<Avihay> אתה יכול לתת לי דוגמא?
<demon^eye> כן חכה נצלם
<demon^eye> הורדתי שיר מאתר
<Avihay> יותר כמו לינק לקובץ?
<demon^eye> זה מה ירד
<demon^eye> או
<demon^eye> רשימת שירים שאני מוסיף לנגן
<demon^eye> דקה אחי
<Avihay> אני מחכות בסבלנה (אני מחכה בסבלנות)
<demon^eye> http://www.siz.co.il/my.php?i=ed4ntzzyznmj.png
<demon^eye> זה דוגמא :)
<demon^eye> יש עוד
<demon^eye> בנגן הטבעי שלו גם
<demon^eye> חסר מה שיש בחלונות וזה
<demon^eye> nonoe unicode
<demon^eye> משהוא כזה
<Avihay> הפורמת בו השם קובץ כתוב הוא לא יוניקוד
<Avihay> פורמט*
<demon^eye> בחלונות היה סימון כזה שאתה עושה
<demon^eye> וזה פתר תבעיה הזאת
<demon^eye> גם בנגן
<demon^eye> http://www.siz.co.il/my.php?i=tfzizzizokty.png
<demon^eye> אני יתן לך לינק להורדה
<demon^eye> תבדוק אם מוריד לך בעברית או גיבריש
<Avihay> זה כנראה יוריד לי בגיבריש
<demon^eye> מה זה נראה לך?
<Avihay> בכל מקרה, האתר הזה:
<Avihay> http://www.mydigitallife.info/how-to-auto-convert-mp3-id3-tag-charset-to-unicode-utf-8/
<demon^eye> הנה זה
<demon^eye> http://f2h.nana10.co.il/7ho34wc6ng29
<demon^eye> גם מוריד גיבריש
<demon^eye> בודק את שלך
<Avihay> מציע כמה תוכנות, D3iconv עובדת גם בלינוקס, אז זו כנראה אופציה טובה
<demon^eye> אהה
<demon^eye> אצלך גם ירד גיבריש הלינק שלי?
<Avihay> כן
<demon^eye> שאני אדע שאני עשיתי הכול
<demon^eye> אהה
<demon^eye> סבבה
<demon^eye> טוב לשמוע
<demon^eye> אז זה לא בעיה במחשב שלי בהגדרות
<Avihay> הבעיה היא בשם הקובץ
<demon^eye> כן
<demon^eye> בחלונות זה לא קורה
<demon^eye> זה פיקס
<Avihay> זה יופיע נכון רק בחלונות בעברית
<demon^eye> לא אחי
<demon^eye> גם באנגלית
<demon^eye> מחלונות 7 עד 8ץ1 זה פיקס
<demon^eye> 8.1
<demon^eye> יש הגדרה לזה בחלונות
<demon^eye> לסמן
<demon^eye> use  anoce uni code for local ...
<demon^eye> משהוא כזה
<demon^eye> none
<demon^eye> בהגדרות שפה
<demon^eye> או מקלדת
<demon^eye> אכלנו אותה בקטע הזה
<Avihay> אני מבין שוותרת
<Avihay> חבל
<demon^eye> אה
<demon^eye> לא עיניין של וויתרתי
<demon^eye> זה לא בעיה רק בנגן מוזיקה
<demon^eye> זה גם קבצים של טקסט שאני פותח
<demon^eye> הכול בפנים מה שבערית גיבריש
<demon^eye> עברית
<Avihay> זה כי העורך טקסט שלך לא יודע להתמודד עם קבצים שהם לא יוניקוד
<demon^eye> יש עורך טקסט שיודע?
<Avihay> אתה בטח משתמש בgedit או משהו כזה
<demon^eye> אני משתמש בטבעי שמותקן פה
<Avihay> כן
<Avihay> ושמו?
<demon^eye> עקד
<demon^eye> GETIT
<demon^eye> מה שרשמת
<demon^eye> יש אחד שיודע?
<Avihay> האמת, אני חושב שכם gedit אמור לדעת להתמודד עם זה
<demon^eye> הוא לא אחי
<Avihay> בכ"מ אני ממליץ על kate
<demon^eye> פתחתי תקבוץ עם האופיס של הלינוקס זה בסדר
<Avihay> אתה גם יכול לגרור את הקובץ לדפדפן ולהשתמש ביכולות הencodeing שלו
<demon^eye> ממ
<demon^eye> לא יוצא טוב
<demon^eye> הגלשן כול המסך
<demon^eye> זה קובץ בספריה
<demon^eye> אתה מכיר עורך טקטס שיודע להתמודד?
<Avihay> נסה עורך טקסט אחר אם אתה לא רוצה לעבוד דרך office
<Avihay> Kate
<demon^eye> מכיר אחד כזה שיכול?
<demon^eye> kate?
<demon^eye> ok installind
<demon^eye> -*g
<Avihay> תגיג, התגיות של כוכבים בעיתית אצלך?
<Avihay> כי בVLC זה נראה נורמלי
<Avihay> ובשלושה נגנים שניסיתי
<demon^eye> פגז
<demon^eye> ה לשאק
<demon^eye> KATE IS WORKING
<demon^eye> מה זה תהגיות של הכוכבים
<demon^eye> תגיות
<Avihay> השיר כוכבים של חיים ישראל
<demon^eye> אני רק ב VLC פה
<demon^eye> תרגום פצצה
<demon^eye> הכול פיקס
<Avihay> אז הבעיה היא רק עם שם הקובץ?
<demon^eye> בדיוק
<demon^eye> אתה מוריד
<demon^eye> ראית מה קורה
<Avihay> כן, אבל זה כי שם הקובץ לא בencodeing הנכון
<demon^eye> כנראה
<demon^eye> זה דורש התערבות בלינוקס
<demon^eye> תוספת
<Avihay> זה דורש התערבות מיוחדת גם בחלונות, רק ששם זה מובנה
<demon^eye> כן
<demon^eye> שם זה תיק
<demon^eye> כמו שרשמתי
<demon^eye> זה תחת שפות נדמה לי
<demon^eye> אאיך אפשר לדאוג שיסדרו את זה
<demon^eye> איך אני עושה ש קייט יפתח תמיד תקבצים האלה?
<demon^eye> שכחתי...
<demon^eye> :F
<Avihay> אני לא עובד עם יוניטי, אני לא יודע
<demon^eye> gnome?
<Avihay> אני לא עובד עם גנום, אני לא יודע, אבל צריך להיות משהוא בתוכנת הגדרות
<demon^eye> יש שם רק לא לקבע טקס רק גרפיקה  וכאלה
<demon^eye> נחפש :D
<demon^eye> xusr
<demon^eye> סודר
<demon^eye> תגיד
<demon^eye> לזה של הנגן
<demon^eye> חייב להריץ תפקודה הזאת
<demon^eye> java -jar <ID3iconv .jar binary> -e <source MP3 character encoding> <MP3 file names>
<Avihay> טוב, יש לי פתרון
<Avihay> demon^eye: http://pastebin.com/5vLmcGDD
<demon^eye> OK
<Avihay> להסביר לך שלב שלב מה לעשות?
<demon^eye> זה מה שבאתי לשאול
<demon^eye> מה עושים עם זה
<Avihay> תעתיק את הטקסט משם
<demon^eye> אוקי
<Avihay> תפתח קובץ חדש ב KATE ותדביק לתוכו את הטקסט
<Avihay> תשמור אותו נגיד, בשם:
<Avihay> renameMP3toUTF.py
<demon^eye> חשוב שיהיה py  בסוף כן?
<Avihay> רק שים לב באיזו ספריה אתה שומר אותו
<Avihay> כן
<Avihay> זה לא באמת באמת קריטי, אבל זה רעיון לא רע לשמור על הסיומת
<demon^eye> סבבה איש
<Avihay> עכשיו תפתח טרמינל
<demon^eye> mp33.py
<Avihay> ותעבור לספריה בה הקובץ נמצא
<Avihay> ותריץ שם:
<Avihay> chmod +x mp33.py
<demon^eye> איך אני עובר לספריה כמו בחלונות?
<Avihay> זה מסמן שהקובץ הזה הוא להרצה
<demon^eye> cd... Uכאלה?
<Avihay> כן, cd
<Avihay> ולמרות שגם dir אמור לעבוד, אתה אמור לשתמש בls
<demon^eye> cd /home/downloads
<demon^eye> זה ככה?
<Avihay> התוכנה הזאת משנה את השמות של קל ה mp3 בתקייה
<Avihay> אם שם המשתמש שלך הוא downloads
<Avihay> אז זה ככה
<Avihay> יש כמה אפשרויות
<Avihay> בהנחה ששם המשתמש שלך הוא eye:
<Avihay> cd /home/eye/downloads
<Avihay> cd ~eye/downloads
<Avihay> cd ~/downloads
<Avihay> שלושת האפשרויות יעשו אותו הדבר
<demon^eye> שמתי בסhamm
<demon^eye> bbxv
<demon^eye> ננסה
<Avihay> אתה יכול להעזר בהשלמה אוטומטית
<Avihay> תתכיל לרשום שם של קובץ או תקיה, ואז תלחץ טאב פעם או פעמיים
<Avihay> תתחיל*
 * Avihay לא יכול לאיית נכון
<Avihay> יש?
<demon^eye> בערך
<demon^eye> חחח
<demon^eye> שניה ננסה
<demon^eye> רושם שאין ספריה כזאת
<demon^eye> בדרןו זה
<demon^eye> ואני רואה אותה ב LS
<Avihay> יש מצב שזה עם D גדולה?
<demon^eye> ניסתי גם
<Avihay> ואתה רושם בקטנה?
<Avihay> נסה:
<Avihay> cd ~
<Avihay> cd d<tab><tab>
<Avihay> cd D<tab><tab>
<demon^eye>  דדsvmkhj
<demon^eye> הצליח
<demon^eye> צריך ללמוד תתחברים של זה
<demon^eye> זה לא חלונות
<demon^eye> עכשו
<Avihay> chmod +x m<tab><tab>
<demon^eye> זה לא יעשה נזק לשיראים
<demon^eye> כאילו זה מעדכן רק תמערכת
<demon^eye> כן?
<Avihay> לא
<Avihay> הוא שואל אותך על כל שיר אם לשנות
<demon^eye> אה
<demon^eye> אני אנסה
<demon^eye> אבל לדעתי
<Avihay> והו6א מראה את הקודם והאחרכך
<demon^eye> עדיף בחלונות לעבור על כול השירים ולשנות
<demon^eye> לדעתי יותר קל
<demon^eye> אאבל ננסה דרך פה קודם
<demon^eye> הרצתי את זה
<Avihay> אוקי, איך זה עובד? אז התעצלתי קצת בכתיבה, אז זה עובד על כל השירים בתקיה הנוכחית
<Avihay> הוא רשם לך שהוא לא מצא, נכון?
<demon^eye> נראה
<demon^eye> דקה נבדוק
<Avihay> אתה צריך להריץ את זה מהטרמינל כי הוא שואל שאלות
<Avihay> כדי להריץ קובץ שמסומן להרצה מהתיקיה הנוכחית, אתה צריך להריץ אותו ככה:
<Avihay> ./mp33.py
<demon^eye> מה הכוונה
<demon^eye> יעני קובץ קובץ?
<Avihay> אתה יכול גם להגיד לו לעשות אוטומטית הכל
<Avihay> אתה מריץ את זה מאיזושהיא תקיה, והוא עובר על כל הקבצים בתקיה ושואל אותך אחד אחד אם לתקן
<demon^eye> אני אמור דרך הטרמינל להגיע לספרית שירים להרציץ תפקודה ?
<Avihay> אממ, כן
<Avihay> אני מניח אבל שהשירים הבעיתיים הם בdownloads
<Avihay> כרגע
<demon^eye> איפה ... נגיד שכן לצורך העיניין אבל יש לי איזה 1000 תיקיות עם שירים שלא יעבדו פה בקטע של העברית
<demon^eye> סרק טורקי
<Avihay> כן, אז ממש לא נוח לעבוד עם מה שנתתי לך
<demon^eye> כן אחי אני יודע
<Avihay> נראה לי
<demon^eye> בגלל זה אמרתי לעבוד על זה דרך חלונות
<demon^eye> שפ זה קל
<demon^eye> אתה פשוט מוחק את ה ID3
<demon^eye> ונותן לכול השירים
<demon^eye> במכה
<demon^eye> לוקח שניות
<Avihay> אבל אמרת שהID3 בסדר
<Avihay> ןהבעיה היא רק בשמות קבצים
<Avihay> בכ"מ, אני צריך ללכת לישון. אם אתה רוצה, מחר אעשה גרסא שעוברת על כל התת תקיות בצורה רקרוסיבית
<demon^eye> נכון צודק
<demon^eye> רק השמות בדקתי
<demon^eye> אחלה איש תודה רבה לך
<demon^eye> :)
<demon^eye> אם אתה יכול לעשות פגז אני מתפלא שלא עשו עד עכשו משהוא שמטפל בזה
<demon^eye> יש אנשים שזה ישבור אותם יברחו שוב לחלונות
<demon^eye> :D
<Avihay> זו בעייה באתר שאת שלחת
<demon^eye> זה האתר הכי גדול למזרחית
<demon^eye> ויש עוד אתר
<demon^eye> שגם הוא עובד ככה
<Avihay> שמות הקבצים שם לא מאוחסנים נכון
<demon^eye> ככה זה שם
<demon^eye> כן בטוח שיש פה בעיה עם התצורה שלהם
<demon^eye> אבל בתכלס בחלונות זה עובד לא שמים לב שיש בכלל בעיה
<demon^eye> לילה טוב איש ושוב  תודה רבה
#ubuntu-il 2013-12-26
<passiveobserver> someone here can maybe help me with configuring emacs to write hebrew text rtl in cygwin anyone has experience maybe?
<passiveobserver> I can see hebrew fonts but, the letters appear left-to right
<passiveobserver> fonts -> glyphs *
<passiveobserver> basically I'm in a console editor (aka emacs -nw) that can read/write unicode hebrew text files
<passiveobserver> in search for*
<demon^eye> wb avi
<demon^eye> :D
<Egbert9e9> eye of the beholder
<demon^eye> LOL
<demon^eye> my 20 years old nick name
<demon^eye> that what it is :D
<Egbert9e9> beholders were my favourite monsters out of the AD&D monster compendiums
<demon^eye> just switch to linux so dont count on me LOL
<demon^eye> yes .  i know that game ...
<demon^eye> back in the days ;)
<Egbert9e9> old skuul
<demon^eye> jap :)
<Egbert9e9> we rarely passed character creation stage, though...
<demon^eye> u from il ?
<Egbert9e9> yep
<demon^eye> אהה סבבה
<Egbert9e9> סבביישן
<demon^eye> חדר קטן איפה כול הפריקים
<Egbert9e9> יש כמה ב-#israel
<Egbert9e9> כאן דיי שקט
<demon^eye> צריך להרשם לשרת לא בא לי כרגע להתעסק בזה
<Egbert9e9> אה, נכון... :|
<Egbert9e9> רוצה שארשם בשבילך?
<demon^eye> כן
<Egbert9e9> שניה, אולי אוכל לשנות?
<demon^eye> תודה אחי אבל אני מכיר טוב מירק
<demon^eye> זה כמה שניות
<demon^eye> .../msg nickserv register... pass
<demon^eye> מכיר
<demon^eye> אין לי סלנות לזה עכשו
<demon^eye> חחחחחחח
<demon^eye> אתה מבין טוב בלינוקס?
<Egbert9e9> שניה, משנה את ה-mode
<demon^eye> ok
<Egbert9e9> how about now?
<Egbert9e9> /join #israel
<demon^eye> now ok
<demon^eye> תודה
<demon^eye> mode - i ? :D
<Egbert9e9> demon^eye: still, #israel is pretty quiet. everyone're working
<Egbert9e9> i?
<demon^eye> mode - r
<Egbert9e9> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<demon^eye> ךא זוכר
<demon^eye> לא..
<Egbert9e9> r is for registered
<Egbert9e9> i is for invite only
<demon^eye> u right
<demon^eye> i forgot it all ... :D mostly mix it up ha
<Egbert9e9> i have to go
<demon^eye> cya
<demon^eye> ;)
<Avihay> passiveobserver: I think EMACS is it's own OS. it probably has it's own support channel :-P
<demon^eye> Avihay,  : are u here?
<Avihay> ya, I'm here
<demon^eye> u know... about this mp3 issue we have last night
<demon^eye> i was thinking on it
<demon^eye> and i see the names are ok
<demon^eye> i can see the heb names ok when they are not in the player
<demon^eye> so its something with INSIDE details which give us this issue
<demon^eye> what do u think?
<demon^eye> i can also send U an mp3 file for u to check out
<Avihay> ok
<demon^eye> ok i am on it
<demon^eye> ב
<demon^eye> avi
<demon^eye> are u here?
<demon^eye> accept file
<Avihay> umm, yhe, you can't send to me over IRC
<demon^eye> any idea why
<Avihay> ya, both a router and an IRC bouncer in the way
<demon^eye> I UNDERSTAN
<demon^eye> D
<demon^eye> מה הפונט שאתה משתמש בכרום?
<demon^eye> הפונטים שהוא מציע שונים מכרום של חלונות
<demon^eye> http://www.datafilehost.com/d/7c345737
<demon^eye> הקובץ פה
<demon^eye> של ה MP3
<demon^eye> תבדוק מה קורה איתו  אחי
<demon^eye> avi
<demon^eye> u see the link?
<baaaaaaah> היי כולם. בדיקת עברית בדיקת עברית. עובד?
<demon^eye> כן
<baaaaaaah> תודה
<baaaaaaah> אז מה שלומכם כאן חברים?
<baaaaaaah> אני אחרי הרבה זמן ללא צ'אטים ומעט אינטרנט ומצאתי שבשנה האחרונה אצלי דברים ממש משתפרים לטובה
<demon^eye> מה
<demon^eye> איפה היית בצבא?
<baaaaaaah> לא הייתי בצבא ואני שמח כנראה מצד אחד אבל גם די מתוסכל שזה לא קרה. אבל יותר אני שמח שזה דווקא לא קרה. איפה אתה היית בצבא??
<Avihay> Ok, I finished my fb round
<Avihay> the tags in that file are fine
<Avihay> demon^eye: http://pastebin.com/CRj4FCfN
<Avihay> this version is smarter
<Avihay> it will let you tell it what dir to start in, and it will run recursivly
<Avihay> well, I can make it even smarter, sec
<Avihay> demon^eye:  http://pastebin.com/T3QgXZf5
<Avihay> this will only look for files with names in greek to begin with, so it won't bother you with every mp3 in your collection
<Avihay> and I just went a step forward and ran it on ALL my music (and downloads) collection, and it only found some text in some songs in Japanese
<Avihay> it asked me if I want to change it or not, I said no, and that was the end of story
<demon^eye> lo avi
<demon^eye> many 10x , i will try it
<Avihay> tell me how well it worked and what an awsome programmer I am :-P
<demon^eye> LOL
<demon^eye> דדדדדד
<demon^eye> avi u here?
<demon^eye> i just need to run it?
<demon^eye> chmod +x mp.py
<demon^eye> mp = my new name
<demon^eye> i did
<demon^eye> nothing happen
<demon^eye> i add new "bad" mp3 to the list ...it doesn’t ask nothing ...
<Avihay> chmod +x <filename> just marks a file as an executeable
<Avihay> demon^eye:  after you did that to the file, you can ./mp.py [directory] to run it
<Avihay> or <folder where the script is>/mp.py [directory]
<Avihay> you can also
<Avihay> sudo cp mp.py /usr/bin
<Avihay> to put the file in the path, so that you could run it like any command
<Avihay> also, you need to run it from the terminal cause it expects input from you
<demon^eye> what i need to do is to "over" every file with your script to kill the prob?
<demon^eye> or any dir contains the files?
<Avihay> any dir, I guess. it now goes through all the sub-folders
<demon^eye> and i got millions of it like 1/2/3/4/5
<Avihay> I have ~/Music and ~/downloads/music
<demon^eye> tons :D
<Avihay> if you ./mp.py 1 it will do 1 and 1/2 and 1/2/3 and so on
<demon^eye> did u try it?
<demon^eye> i will try for 1 file .. lol
<Avihay> [22:56:56] <Avihay> and I just went a step forward and ran it on ALL my music (and downloads) collection, and it only found some text in some songs in Japanese
<Avihay> [22:57:22] <Avihay> it asked me if I want to change it or not, I said no, and that was the end of story
<demon^eye> hamm
<demon^eye> welp if it work for u it will for me...
<demon^eye> but i am afraid to do such action on all my songs...
<Avihay> copy a sample folder and work on that
<Avihay> I can't guaranty it's 100% safe, but I did all I could to ensure it works right
<demon^eye> yes mate , many 10x for that ... u should make it a software so ppl use it
<demon^eye> i mean it a must :D
<Avihay> the problem is how to distribute it
<demon^eye> threw ubuntu d/l center?
<demon^eye> thing like that can back off ppl using linux
<Avihay> it won't find it's way into ubuntu's repositories, unless it becomes realy usefull and complex
<demon^eye> ic :\
<demon^eye> now i will test it also
<demon^eye> i get lazy a little bit since all of this is new 2 me... :)
<Avihay> well, you are trying
<Avihay> and you are learning in the process
<demon^eye> u got it right :)
<Avihay> well?
<demon^eye> just copy 1 bady to home/download
<demon^eye> now...
<demon^eye> chmod + x <filename> ?
<Avihay> no, just chmod +x mp.py
<Avihay> you only need to do that once
<demon^eye> already done it ...
<Avihay> that marks mp.py as an executeable, and not a text file
<Avihay> ok
<demon^eye> but nothing happen
<Avihay> well, the simpelest is to cd into downloads, and then just
<Avihay> ./mp.py
<demon^eye> oki lets try
<Avihay> so cd ~/downloads or use a relative path
<demon^eye> i am there
<demon^eye> run the chmod command
<Avihay> then ./mp.py
<Avihay> or ./mp.py .
<demon^eye> when doing /mp.py it says
<demon^eye> bash: /mp.py: No such file or directory
<Avihay> or ./mp.py ~/downloads
<demon^eye> with dot ?
<Avihay> you need a dot before the /
<demon^eye> ha
<Avihay> . = current folder
<demon^eye> OW
<demon^eye> tell him yes?
<Avihay> by default, bash doesn't run stuff in the current folder
<Avihay> only if you want
<Avihay> try a no first
<demon^eye> yes i want lol
<demon^eye> lets see what it did ;)
<Avihay> then y, and then enter
<demon^eye> i dont think it is working or its is my bad
<demon^eye> i add the file again to the list  still gibrish
<Avihay> show me the output
<Avihay> this script just fixes the filename, not the tags
<demon^eye> Rename: øàåáï äîìàê - ø÷ äàîåðä.mp3 	to: ראובן המלאך - רק האמונה.mp3 ?(y,N,a)y
<Avihay> ok, that fix the filename
<Avihay> fixed
<demon^eye> yes, but in the player i can read it
<demon^eye> gibrish...
<Avihay> in all the files you've sent me, the tags were fine
<Avihay> well, I'll need a sample, and I need my sleep now
<demon^eye> tags are gibrish i think when u do "properties " on them
<Avihay> a sample file*
<demon^eye> i wonder why the rhythbox still show it in gibrish
<Avihay> try vlc
<demon^eye> same
<demon^eye> but
<demon^eye> didnt test the fixed one
<Avihay> ...
<demon^eye> lets see now
<demon^eye> vlc  also gibberish a
<Avihay> then give me that file
<demon^eye> send it via here?
<demon^eye> or u/l to server
<Avihay> https://rtccopy.com/
<Avihay> let's try that
<Avihay> https://rtccopy.com/#utf8problems
<Avihay> demon^eye:  ^
<demon^eye> http://www.datafilehost.com/d/a2a91c91
<demon^eye> already u/l :D
<Avihay> that's wierd, because the file seems fine to me, inside vlc too
<demon^eye> its display the name in hebrew inside VLC?
<demon^eye> THE HEB NAME?
<Avihay> ya
<demon^eye> oww
<Avihay> both artist and title are in hebrew
<demon^eye> so now i am sure i didnt tick something it system setting some where...
<Avihay> I'ma go to sheep (sleep now). I'll have a little look at it tomorrow
<demon^eye> many 10x avi i am off now 2
<demon^eye>  :)
<Avihay> well, atleast you can fix all your file-names
<demon^eye> LOL
<demon^eye> but that reslove noting for me (atm)
<Avihay> wha? file names are important too
<Avihay> night
<demon^eye> i can see the file name ok when it is in the .home/downloads
<demon^eye> הבעיה רק שמעביר אותו לאחד מהנגנים האלה
#ubuntu-il 2013-12-27
<aviv> Hi, I have a problem in Ubuntu 13.10
<aviv> I installed Hebrew text input, and yet when I am in Hebrew mode and I start typing, I get Latin characters
<aviv> Can anyone help?
<Avihay> aviv: Hi. did you try the other hebrew layouts?
#ubuntu-il 2013-12-28
<Egbert9e9> sigh
<Egbert9e9> siiiigh
<Egbert9e9> i've bankicked from the best channel
<amireldor> what channel?
<Egbert9e9> well
<Egbert9e9> it's not THE BEST channel just really good
<Avihay> I'll second that "what channel?"
<Egbert9e9> oh it was just this #pharyngula @ synirc
#ubuntu-il 2013-12-29
<passiveobserver> Avihay: ok in cygwin now I could make emacs work right-to-left  - nice. thanks
<Avihay> I, umm, didn't do anything
<passiveobserver> Avihay: ah, no, I got some tips from #emacs chan
<passiveobserver> didn't think to ask it in #emacs by myself
<passiveobserver> guess some hebrew using dudes are there
<Avihay> passiveobserver:  well, http://xkcd.com/378/
<Egbert9e9> sigh
<demon^eye> Egbert9e9,  : are u here?
<Egbert9e9> i am there
<demon^eye> lol :D
<demon^eye> i have weird issue with linux
<demon^eye> some times , after 1 day its on while watching youtube clip its loose syn ..
<demon^eye> logout  -> login solved it
<demon^eye> any idea what it is?
<Egbert9e9> loses syn? what do you mean
<demon^eye> BTW i install "Ubuntu restricted extras" maybe that can help?
<demon^eye> מאבד סיכרון בין הדיבור לווידאו
<demon^eye> בין הסאונד  לווידאו
<demon^eye> של שניה
<demon^eye> או חצי
<demon^eye> only logout -> login fix it
<Egbert9e9> is it flash or gnash
<demon^eye> if i  try to watch same moive clip from youtube over firefox its make wierd sound
<Egbert9e9> i don't know
<demon^eye> flash  i
<demon^eye> yes wierd
<demon^eye> i install "preload daemon" is that ok ?
<Egbert9e9> i don't know
<demon^eye> oww
<demon^eye> :D
<demon^eye> its a service
<demon^eye> this package ok   ? "Ubuntu restricted extras" ?
<demon^eye> i install it
<max___> hi
<max___> السلام عليكم
<max___> صباح الخير
<asw3> salam alikum
<asw3> lol
<asw3> sabah el hir
<asw3> hahha
<asw3> why i still know to read it
#ubuntu-il 2014-12-22
<Avihay> no cat's but I'm out of material: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=674975469205328
#ubuntu-il 2014-12-24
<UbuntUser> היי
<UbuntUser> יש כאן מישהו?!
<UbuntUser> !Hola!
<UbuntUser> someone!?
<UbuntUser> Adiós
<Avihay_work> וואו, שתים וחצי דקות!!!
<Avihay_work> אני צריך בוט נורמאלי
<Avihay> https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8398233856/h06E77D33/
#ubuntu-il 2014-12-27
<ronaldo99> היי אני צריך עזרה דחוף
<ronaldo99> התקנתי אובונטו אבל האינטרנט לא עובד
<ronaldo99> גרסה 14.01.1
<ronaldo99> גרסה הכי חדשה התקנת
<Avihay> http://funnymama.com/post/256638
<Avihay> uואו, חצי שעה המתנה
<Avihay> mind blown
<sarush> שלום לכם.. התקנתי את האובונטו על המחשב וכשאני רוצה ליפתוח אותו הוא נותן לי רק את האופציה ליצרוב על דיסק למה? ואם משהו יוכל לעזור לי
#ubuntu-il 2014-12-28
<a_> משהו יכול לכתוב בעברית
<a_> ?
<a_> ?
#ubuntu-il 2015-12-24
<who-me> באנה שוקק חיים פה חבל"ז
<who-me> אטרקציה
#ubuntu-il 2015-12-27
<Guest62396> מי פה?
<trytry> ?
<Guest62396> m or f?
<trytry> מה??
<Guest62396> בן או בת?
<trytry> חחח
<trytry> מה זה משנה זרום
<Guest62396> רוצה לדעת
<Guest62396> בן או בת?
<trytry> בת
<trytry> מה הענין?
<Guest62396> בת כצה?
<trytry> פרשתי
<Guest62396> יש לך קיק?
<Guest62396> בואי פרטי
